# Moderazione...



## Old lancillotto (7 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per questo faccio fatica a trovare uomini interessanti...


 
E quello che trovo DELUDENTE è che il moderatore di un forum perda tempo ad alimentare SIMILI CAGATE


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E quello che trovo DELUDENTE è che il moderatore di un forum perda tempo ad alimentare SIMILI CAGATE


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E quello che trovo DELUDENTE è che il moderatore di un forum perda tempo ad alimentare SIMILI CAGATE


Amico mio, non ti conosco ma non mi sembra il caso di andare in acido a 'sta maniera! Cacchio, ci siamo rimbambiti di gustosissime menate filosofiche (che io definisco così ma per stemprare, non denigrare) per non so più quante pagine, un po' di cazzeggio quanno ce vo', ce vo'!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E quello che trovo DELUDENTE è che il moderatore di un forum perda tempo ad alimentare SIMILI CAGATE





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Gradirei una spiegazione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E quello che trovo DELUDENTE è che il moderatore di un forum perda tempo ad alimentare SIMILI CAGATE


Se lo può permettere come chiunque altro


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


e meno male


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Se lo può permettere come chiunque altro


 
Si, anche l'ADMIN se lo può permettere, soprattutto quando non si conoscono e non sono stati definiti correttamente i ruoli..........


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gradirei una spiegazione.


 
Ti serve anche una diapositiva??? Una SLIDE?? Una brochure???

O preferite le citazioni a voi tanto care???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ti serve anche una diapositiva??? Una SLIDE?? Una brochure???
> 
> O preferite le citazioni a voi tanto care???


Lanci credo che tu stia scaricando su di me qualcosa a cui io sono estranea.
Comunque io non faccio la finta tonta: non ho capito davvero a cosa tu ti stessi riferendo.
Se ti riferisci a tre post sui digestivi che alleggeriscono una discussione incomprensibile (e non certo per la citazione dei fasci di elettroni) ...forse esageri davvero...oppure sono io che non ho capito il senso della discussione.
Se invece contesti il ruolo dei moderatori o i loro poteri ...è un'altra storia.
I moderatori esistono per evitare la degenerazione dei thread in insulti semplicemente spostandoli quando questo avviene.


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lanci credo che tu stia scaricando su di me qualcosa a cui io sono estranea.
> Comunque io non faccio la finta tonta: non ho capito davvero a cosa tu ti stessi riferendo.
> Se ti riferisci a tre post sui digestivi che alleggeriscono una discussione incomprensibile (e non certo per la citazione dei fasci di elettroni) ...forse esageri davvero...oppure sono io che non ho capito il senso della discussione.
> Se invece contesti il ruolo dei moderatori o i loro poteri ...è un'altra storia.
> I moderatori esistono per evitare la degenerazione dei thread in insulti semplicemente spostandoli quando questo avviene.


Nei thread esistono anchegli OFF TOPIC che vanno fuori tema, oppure come spesso li chiamiamo CAZZEGGIO. Il cazzeggio oltre a non servire a chiarire una discussione, portano all'annientamento dell thread.

Mi dispiace che tu, come tanti altri (es l'ADMIN) non riusciate a capire che il forum, dato che ha migliaia di thread e decine di stanze, può avere post O.T. e post invece di contenuto. Se ad un O.T. si da corda solo perchè "non ho capito un intervento", definiamo da subito che un argomento che a noi non piace, o non capiamo, o non troviamo interessante, lo annulliamo e chi è visto si è visto.

Trovi indigesti i fasci di elettroni, ma come spero tu avrai notato, ho ripreso chi li ha citati proprio perchè l'esempio poteva essere complesso da comprendere, tu invece sei arrivata a personalizzare il tema sul motivo per cui "non trovi uomini interessanti.....". Onestamente come tu non comprendi i fasci di elettroni, io posso dirti che non ci azzecca nulla il tuo commento, poteva essere più costruttivo chiedere chiarimenti o astenersi.

Ma è anche vero che la mania di protagonismo di molti porta a scrivere cagate in ogni thread soltanto per ricevere una mail di notifica ad ogni aggiornamento.

E' fisiologico che in ogni thread si arrivi ad un certo punto in cui esaurite tutti i concetti si passi al cazzeggio, ma sempre più spesso con cadute di stile come in questo caso.

A questo punto del thread ho terminato i miei interventi.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Nei thread esistono anchegli OFF TOPIC che vanno fuori tema, oppure come spesso li chiamiamo CAZZEGGIO. Il cazzeggio oltre a non servire a chiarire una discussione, portano all'annientamento dell thread.
> 
> Mi dispiace che tu, come tanti altri (es l'ADMIN) non riusciate a capire che il forum, dato che ha migliaia di thread e decine di stanze, può avere post O.T. e post invece di contenuto. Se ad un O.T. si da corda solo perchè "non ho capito un intervento", definiamo da subito che un argomento che a noi non piace, o non capiamo, o non troviamo interessante, lo annulliamo e chi è visto si è visto.
> 
> ...


I fasci di elettroni non mi avevano disturbato per nulla.
E le battute sui digestivi e pure quello sugli uomini interessanti erano un invito ad Alce a chiarire meglio specificando che i discorsi contorti non sono interessanti.
Poi se tu non vuoi capire me e hai deciso che ti sono contro per motivi tuoi è un'altra storia, come ho già detto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Nei thread esistono anchegli OFF TOPIC che vanno fuori tema, oppure come spesso li chiamiamo CAZZEGGIO. Il cazzeggio oltre a non servire a chiarire una discussione, portano all'annientamento dell thread. Cacchio! ma lascia almeno il tempo di riprendere fiato!!!!!!!!!!!! Se poi il thread deve morire che lo faccia, mica stiamo salvando il mondo!!!!!!!!!! Se vuoi continuare la discussione, basta che vai avanti ad interloquire. Offendendoti perchè il tuo profondo dissertare viene occasionalmente allentato da qualche sano cazzeggio dimostri solo che ti stai prendendo un po' troppo sul serio: non sei "libero" da te stesso. Rilassati, amico mio, prima o poi moriamo tutti. Come i thread.
> 
> Mi dispiace che tu, come tanti altri (es l'ADMIN) non riusciate a capire che il forum, dato che ha migliaia di thread e decine di stanze, può avere post O.T. e post invece di contenuto. Se ad un O.T. si da corda solo perchè "non ho capito un intervento", definiamo da subito che un argomento che a noi non piace, o non capiamo, o non troviamo interessante, lo annulliamo e chi è visto si è visto. Chiunque entri in un thread con un intervento off topic, se dà noia alla discussione normalmente viene ignorato, nel peggiore dei casi invitato a piantarla li. Chi ha interesse a continuare la discussione non è mai stato obbligato ad interromperla, e poi, come dici tu, le stanze sono tante: se proprio proprio qualcuno ti scoccia, spostati in un'altra, oppure vai avanti via e-mail o PM.
> Non puoi mettere in un thread il cartello _"vietato ai cani , agli ebrei e agli italiani"_
> ...


A questo punto anch'io.
Non mi basta e non mi serve, in definitiva, avere interlocutori che accettano unicamente ciò che a loro aggrada per poi scagliarsi gridando "al rogo" ogni volta che non capiscono un cazzo o che non si è rispettato il loro metro di valutazione, la loro etica. Di permalosi ne ho piene le palle.
Ci sarà, cazzo, a questo mondo qualcuno che non ha la coda di paglia!!!!!!!
Sono rientrato nel forum perchè mi sentivo solo come un cane: adesso mi vien voglia di uscirne per lo stesso motivo.
Ragazzi, ricordatevi il monaco tibetano di trastevere: Karma, Karma!!!

Auguro una buona giornata, ricca di soddisfazioni e serenità a tutti, ma soprattutto a coloro che si credono importanti. Un po' di serenità potrebbe portarli a guardare il mondo da una quota un po' più ridotta, riconoscendo così, finalmente, gli alberi, le case, la gente.........


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Agosto 2008)

............E indovina, alla fine, grazie a chi il thread è morto?..............


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Agosto 2008)

*credo che tra una manovra e un condono,*

questo non l'abbiano ancora modificato.....
art. 21 cost.
tutti hanno il diritto di manifestare liberamente il proprio pensiero con la parola, lo scritto ed ogni altro mezzo di diffusione.
la stampa non può esere soggetta ad autorizzazioni o censure.
......
......


----------



## Old unodinoi (8 Agosto 2008)

Ovviamente ho letto a spizzichi e bocconi .... ma che casino! Che cazzo combinate in questo forum?!?
Mah ....


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Agosto 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A questo punto anch'io.
> Non mi basta e non mi serve, in definitiva, avere interlocutori che accettano unicamente ciò che a loro aggrada per poi scagliarsi gridando "al rogo" ogni volta che non capiscono un cazzo o che non si è rispettato il loro metro di valutazione, la loro etica. Di permalosi ne ho piene le palle.
> Ci sarà, cazzo, a questo mondo qualcuno che non ha la coda di paglia!!!!!!!
> Sono rientrato nel forum perchè mi sentivo solo come un cane: adesso mi vien voglia di uscirne per lo stesso motivo.
> ...


assolutamente d'accordo




















adesso basta essere d'accordo però perchè poi mi rompo il ca'


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Nei thread esistono anchegli OFF TOPIC che vanno fuori tema, oppure come spesso li chiamiamo CAZZEGGIO. Il cazzeggio oltre a non servire a chiarire una discussione, portano all'annientamento dell thread.
> 
> Mi dispiace che tu, come tanti altri (es l'ADMIN) non riusciate a capire che il forum, dato che ha migliaia di thread e decine di stanze, può avere post O.T. e post invece di contenuto. Se ad un O.T. si da corda solo perchè "non ho capito un intervento", definiamo da subito che un argomento che a noi non piace, o non capiamo, o non troviamo interessante, lo annulliamo e chi è visto si è visto.
> 
> ...


Lanci ... il modo in cui funziona questo forum è del tutto particolare. Io lo vedo così:

Qualcuno comincia una discussione con un tema di suo interesse. Altri utenti aggiungono eventualmente un commento, ma più che altro continuano la discussione che hanno sostenuto nella discussione da cui sono partiti.

Così tu vedi una fila di indiani che si insegue fra tutte le discussioni della giornata, settimana, mese, e qualche volta anno, e trascina con se parte o tutti i partecipanti del forum, creando qualche volta non poca confusione.

Ma non è l'off-topic occasionale - questo modo di fare è regolare, e se facciamo ora un cambiamento delle regole, il flusso naturale delle discussioni si interrompe. Il forum diventerebbe sì un posto organizzato, ma anche molto sterile e noioso.

Se tu guardi bene, la vita media di una discussione qualunque è di 1 giorno, tranne per alcune discussioni che sono "mantenuti" dai loro autori. Autori conosciuti per discussioni lunghe sono Rita e La Lupa, Lettrice, Persa/Ritrovata, Lancillotto, Oscuro, Lillyna, solo per nominare alcuni.

Se avessimo il guardiano "Off-Topic", la vita media di una discussione sarebbe giusto il tempo per crearla. Verrebbe letta ma nessuno farebbe alcun commento. Situazione tipica del 99% dei forum che conosco.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Lanci ... il modo in cui funziona questo forum è del tutto particolare. Io lo vedo così:
> 
> Qualcuno comincia una discussione con un tema di suo interesse. Altri utenti aggiungono eventualmente un commento, ma più che altro continuano la discussione che hanno sostenuto nella discussione da cui sono partiti.
> 
> ...


anche in una discussione in ambiente non virtuale fatalmente prende altre strade, devia in percorsi diversi.
e non è sempre per il cazzeggio.anzi a volte si tratta di approfondimento di dettagli collaterali.(parlo di forum in genere)
personalmente ho letto ot decisamente più interessanti dell'argomento iniziale.
il rigido rispetto delle fredde regole porta alla piatta mediocrità


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Lanci ... il modo in cui funziona questo forum è del tutto particolare. Io lo vedo così:
> 
> Qualcuno comincia una discussione con un tema di suo interesse. Altri utenti aggiungono eventualmente un commento, ma più che altro continuano la discussione che hanno sostenuto nella discussione da cui sono partiti.
> 
> ...


Caro Admin

mi trovi pienamente d'accordo su tutto ciò che hai affermato, nessuno contesta gli off-topic anche perchè spesso io ne sono stato autore. Il mio intervento di ieri è riferito ad un "malcostume" nato circa un anno fa dove la maggior parte dei thread è finita ad insulti al punto da aver introdotto la moderazione e la stanza "scannatoio".

Se un utente esce dall'argomento e inizia con "velata" ironia, e uso dell'eufemismo a definirla così, e un moderatore insieme all'amministratore del forum gli vanno sopra dando "ossigeno" a queste battute, permetti che io possa esprime un disappunto???

O forse che l'amministratore del forum (che a mio avviso non dovrebbe partecipare alle discussioni direttamente, ma eventualmente addottare un nick come tutti gli utenti) e a seguire i moderatori, sono intoccabili e non si possono muovere loro critiche????

Io probabilmente non ho capito gli ultimi interventi di "alce veloce", ma se uno non capisce non è perpetrando con la "battuta" facile che aiuti la comprensione.

Forse sono un idealista, ma ti assicuro ben felice di esserlo.........


p.s.
Se poi tu sei soddisfatto di come conduci il forum e pensi di essere esente da critiche, ti faccio i miei complimenti perchè finora la perfezione sembrava fosse solo un dono Divino


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche in una discussione in ambiente non virtuale fatalmente prende altre strade, devia in percorsi diversi.
> e non è sempre per il cazzeggio.anzi a volte si tratta di approfondimento di dettagli collaterali.(parlo di forum in genere)
> personalmente ho letto ot decisamente più interessanti dell'argomento iniziale.
> il rigido rispetto delle fredde regole porta alla piatta mediocrità


L'opinione di tutti è sempre un libero pensiero, anche questo è un O.T., e come vedi rispondo e tratto questo nuovo tema, non sono così rigido sulle mie posizioni, quello che ho criticato è la forma......


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

ce modon che tu ses lanci quant che tu ti metis...
tradotto. lanci quando ti ci metti sai essere un mattone come pochi.


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ce modon che tu ses lanci quant che tu ti metis...
> tradotto. lanci quando ti ci metti sai essere un mattone come pochi.


grazie per la traduzione


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

BRUUUUUUUUUUUU ... che gelo!


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> BRUUUUUUUUUUUU ... che gelo!


 
Ti serve una copertina? Una stufetta? Un grog?


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ti serve una copertina? Una stufetta? Un grog?



stavo per risponderti, poi ho cancellato tutto di proposito ... non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2008)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> BRUUUUUUUUUUUU ... che gelo!


 
Ecco, chiamiamolo gelo.... é una definizione elegante.... 
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> stavo per risponderti, poi ho cancellato tutto di proposito ... non ne vale la pena.


Questa è l'ennesima dimostrazione di come l'ironia non sempre si percepisce per tale, proprio perchè non esiste una regola.

Molti usano le emoticon per far capire che stanno scehrzando, salvo poi abusarne a tal punto che non si capisce mai quando sono seri.

Io ho fatto una battuta ironica, ma ormai siamo tutti prevenuti e non riusciamo ad interpretarci.

Spero tu possa ora leggere diversamente il mio precedente post


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Ho dimostrato ora come "correggere" un post male interpretato, senza raccogliere i dubbi ed alimentandone altri. Spesso per far chiarezza basta soltanto un po' di umiltà per correggere un espressione che qualcuno può in buona fede non aver capito


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco, chiamiamolo gelo.... é una definizione elegante....
> Bruja


 
Ti accendo il camino??


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco, chiamiamolo gelo.... é una definizione elegante....
> Bruja


 
o spengo l'aria condizionata??


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> o spengo l'aria condizionata??


Fatti un buon gelato Lancillo' (nota non ho messo la faccina).


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2008)

*uff*



lancillotto ha detto:


> o spengo l'aria condizionata??


 
Stai sereno.... a me basta un'occhiata e si spengono tutti e due!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fatti un buon gelato Lancillo' (nota non ho messo la faccina).


 
Veramente mi sto già succhiando lo stecco di liquirizia.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stai sereno.... a me basta un'occhiata e si spengono tutti e due!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si spengono?? io volevo accendere "uno" e spegnere "l'altro"......

ohibò......... ormai la demenza senile è in stadio avanzato


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Veramente mi sto già succhiando lo stecco di *liquirizia*.....



BUONA! Ottima per la digestione.


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stai sereno.... a me basta un'occhiata e si spengono tutti e due!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... sento profumo di mandorlo in fiore


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> BUONA! Ottima per la digestione.


Mi avevano consigliato ieri un digestivo per questo thread..........


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi avevano consigliato ieri un digestivo per questo thread..........


Mi spiace, non posso aiutarti ... digerisco anche le pietre.


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2008)

*..........*

quote=lancillotto;344731]Si spengono?? io volevo accendere "uno" e spegnere "l'altro"......

ohibò......... ormai la demenza senile è in stadio avanzato[/quote]

Senti inerzia fisica....a questo mi riferivo... vado per termoregolazione autonoma...importa una cippa di quello che accendi o spegni....
Bruja

p.s. Quello che resta dalla demenza senile (e pensare che Seneca ha tratto un capolavoro dalla senilità) basta e avanza per te .... e non solo!
A proposito hai fatto il tagliando antiruggine, il controllo dei rivetti e l'oliatura degli snodi?.... quella ferraglia che ti porti addosso ormai non é solo antica, ti fa rientrare nelle specie in estinzione..... e io non ho la sindrome Ingrid Bergman....."io non ti salverò" !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  i


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti inerzia fisica....a questo mi riferivo... vado per termoregolazione autonoma...importa una cippa di quello che accendi o spegni....
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Quello che resta dalla demenza senile (e pensare che Seneca ha tratto un capolavoro dalla senilità) basta e avanza per te .... e non solo!
> ...


Termoregolazione autonoma?????

Scusa, ma quei ghiaccioli invernali che chiami piedi, e quella STUFA estiva che chiami sedere, rientrano in questo contesto???

Oppure quelli sono strumenti antistupro che adotti per farmi scappare fuori dal letto quando ti corichi??? Meno male che lo zerbino è molto comodo....


p.s.
Ti ricordo che la mia armatura è in lega di alluminio proprio per diminuire i costi di manutenzione, con i tempi che corrono, meglio essere previdenti


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2008)

*dunque vediamo....*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Termoregolazione autonoma?????
> 
> Scusa, ma quei ghiaccioli invernali che chiami piedi, e quella STUFA estiva che chiami sedere, rientrano in questo contesto???
> 
> ...


....ok siamo a venerdì e non ho ancora fatto il fioretto settimanale.... ecco.... non ti rispondo.... tra l'altrpo infierire é così poco elegante.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. Ah.. dunque quelle cose in lega di alluminio erano i tuoi pezzi di ricambio? E io che credevo avessi buttato quelle due o tre pignatte vecchie che giravano ancora per casa....


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Bruja  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=44wqc2gbbfY


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2008)

*..........*



Mari' ha detto:


> Bruja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ricambio

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=2s0KK2DIS-I&feature=related










Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ricambio
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=2s0KK2DIS-I&feature=related
> 
> ...


 
Mi inchino dinanzi a Massimo Ranieri....


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ricambio
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=2s0KK2DIS-I&feature=related
> 
> ...




GRAZIE!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





... non ho mai capito perche' sono francesi le espingule


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2008)

*..........*



Mari' ha detto:


> GRAZIE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
..... a me lo chiedi dopo decenni che le cantate???!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... a me lo chiedi dopo decenni che le cantate???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E c'hai ragggione (con tre g  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) ...



Comunque nel link da te postato ho trovato gli arrangiamenti di canzoni antiche ri-elaborate da Ranieri veramente stupende, grazie ancora!


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2008)

*ok*



Mari' ha detto:


> E c'hai ragggione (con tre g
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Era intenzionale, l'ho notato qualche giorno fa cercando appunto canzoni storiche..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Era intenzionale, l'ho notato qualche giorno fa cercando appunto canzoni storiche.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Molte volte per i testi io vado in questo sito qua:

http://www.sorrentoradio.com/prova/testinapoli/canzoni.htm


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Caro Admin
> 
> mi trovi pienamente d'accordo su tutto ciò che hai affermato, nessuno contesta gli off-topic anche perchè spesso io ne sono stato autore. Il mio intervento di ieri è riferito ad un "malcostume" nato circa un anno fa dove la maggior parte dei thread è finita ad insulti al punto da aver introdotto la moderazione e la stanza "scannatoio".
> 
> ...


Gli amministratori e moderatori sono soltanto esseri umani. Purtroppo vestono un ruolo che li rende più vulnerabili in confronto ad altri, perché devono essere più presenti ed informati.

A secondo il giorno sono più o meno informato, perché magari ho seguito la fila degli indiani corretta, o magari quella sbagliata. Se fortunatamente ho seguito i "Patate Bollenti" ho una visione del tutto rosa e sono divertito, e quindi non vedo le allusioni, che invece vedrei seguendo i "Piedi Neri".

Di conseguenza agisco e penso, con o senza penna spezzata sul mio capo, e in ogni caso non farebbe la differenza. Dovrei essere super parte, ma non lo sono perché le discussioni mi coinvolgono emotivamente.

Io ho visto che si possono sostenere discussioni abbastanza diretti ed aggressivi, senza dover ricorrere allo scannatoio. Ma è la super parte del momento e della persona coinvolta che decide quando si ha superato il limite sostenibile. Dovessi applicare la regola alla lettera, proprio tutte le discussioni finirebbero in Scannatoio, perché tutte senza eccezione esprimono un'opinione e contengono almeno una parola che non si dovrebbe usare o un'allusione od offesa, e le opinioni, parolacce, allusioni e offese sono nemico di uno Stato organizzato. In questo caso, il forum (se fosse organizzato).

Ma non lo è veramente. L'organizzazione tollera lo sbandamento e l'off topic, fin dove possono seguire, e a volte spostano anche una discussione che negli occhi altrui è totalmente innocua, semplicemente perché hanno percepito una parte odiosa. E al contrario molte volte non o fanno perché non vedono alcun male.

Dunque, dove voglio arrivare? Come esseri umani facciamo parte del forum e della sua vita, che è più esattamente la nostra vita, la vita comunitaria. Come membri possiamo svolgere la discussione come vogliamo, a patto che il resto della grande famiglia ci segue e sostiene. Come la svolgiamo, dipende da molti fattori, dal piacere e dolore della vita del momento. E non possiamo essere super parte di noi stessi, a meno che non restiamo in silenzio.

Se hai mai fatto moderatore o amministratore, saprai che non puoi stare in silenzio quando qualcosa ti tocca, e saprai anche che i casini che si possono combinare sono ampliati per 100. Perche nolente tua volontà sei comunque "anche" potente, per via della tua veste. Ciononostante sei umano ...

Per finire dunque, torniamo al discorso iniziale del forum, e il desiderio di nessuna moderazione, in quanto l'assenza di potere permette esprimersi tutti in uguale misura senza ampliare i danni o pregi, se non per il personale (s)credito ...


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2008)

*Giovanni*

Approvo molto di quello che hai detto, ma é come per un professsionista, se si  é in quella veste ci si deve attenere ai canoni di quel ruolo. Per intenderci moltie professioni hanno il segreto d'ufficio, ma questo non vincola la vita privata....   Bisogna avere molta equidistanza e molta capacità super partes e per esercitare queste qualità bisogna averle sempre chiare.
Ho seguito molti forum... e non tutti sono dei "mercati rionali" e posaso asserire che gi interventi di moderatori ed amministratori erano sempre mirati e con l'intenzione di derimere eventuali malintesi. Chiaro che all'offesa diretta abitrualmente tutti rispondono in forma diretta e, se del caso, la moderazione appoggia il vessato/a.

Anche il cazzeggio é sempre stato un momento di relax, di giocosità, io stessa ne ho applicato parecchio, ma dovrebbe essere  leggero e mai maligno o incarognito...il vero sale di questa forma di comunicazione é sempre l'autoironia.  Dopo di che tutto può starci, in fondo questo é un "salotto virtuale", ma  con un occhio alla costante che guardando la pagliuzza altrui non ci si dimentichi di quel travicello che abbiamo più o meno tutti sul groppone !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MK (9 Agosto 2008)

*Comunque*

è vero che le voci diverse dal coro vengono in qualche modo ricondotte all'ovile. Come fossero pecorelle smarrite e non soltanto modi diversi di essere e sentire. E la moderazione non dovrebbe essere livellamento...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Mi sembra che dal discutere se l'amore renda migliori o peggiori si sia giunti a discutere delle regole del forum.
E' chiaro che anche nella vita si è abituati a discutere in modo diverso.
Io sono stata gravemente tradita, ma mio marito non si è mai sognato di usare termini men che corretti nei miei confronti (forse sarebbe stato meglio il contrario) io poi non sono stata altrettanto controllata nei termini che ho usato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Questo per dire che usare termini corretti non è indice automatico di correttezza (si può essere pungenti anche con il silenzio), ma questo significa anche che ognuno è abituato nell'ambiente che frequenta a usare in senso "amichevole" termini e stile che riporta (o amplifica) qui e questo va considerato.
Nell'O.T. e nell'uso della moderazione perciò si deve riconoscere a chi la deve applicare la possibilità di interpretazione del significato e del contesto. Un vaffa tra Asudem e Brugola non ha lo stesso peso di quello tra altri forumisti meno "in confidenza" di cui non è evidente l'ironia e il gusto dello scherzo...
Credo che, come in ogni comunità, chi va oltre il limite per la sensibilità dell'altro prima o poi se ne accorga e potrà automoderarsi in seguito o decidere di evitare il dialogo con chi non trova affine.
Poi sappiamo bene che chi voleva lo scontro a ogni costo l'ha ben saputo cercare, trovare e alimentare.


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2008)

*Persa*

Questo é palese, per questo parlo sempre di buona o malafede.... a volte le stesse parole hanno intenti diversi... della serie "libertà" è parola neutra... ma si può volere la liberta di opinione o quella prevaricazione.
E' sempre la volontà ed il buonsenso a fare da spartiacque.
Il senso dell'opportunità sarebbe il dono più grande e bisogna augurarsi che diventi sempre più diffuso ed usato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. come giustamente hai rilevato il thread era di altro argomento.... chiedo scusa e, in caso, andrò in altro thread questo era nato per altra motivazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> GRAZIE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alla mia domanda posta da bambina una zia rispose che un tempo venivano chiamate francesi le spille di sicurezza.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alla mia domanda posta da bambina una zia rispose che un tempo venivano chiamate francesi le spille di sicurezza.



Si, questo lo so anch'io, ma perche' frencesi e non svizzere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, questo lo so anch'io, ma perche' frencesi e non svizzere?


Perché insalata russa l'insalata di verdure e macedonia l'insalata di frutti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'origine di certi termini mi affascina ...ma c'è sempre qualcosa da scoprire...


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché insalata russa l'insalata di verdure e macedonia l'insalata di frutti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bisognera' indagare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bisognera' indagare?


Per non dire della zuppa inglese...



P.S. Questa discussione è andata davvero troppo O.T.


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Approvo molto di quello che hai detto, ma é come per un professsionista, se si é in quella veste ci si deve attenere ai canoni di quel ruolo. Per intenderci moltie professioni hanno il segreto d'ufficio, ma questo non vincola la vita privata.... Bisogna avere molta equidistanza e molta capacità super partes e per esercitare queste qualità bisogna averle sempre chiare.
> Ho seguito molti forum... e non tutti sono dei "mercati rionali" e posaso asserire che gi interventi di moderatori ed amministratori erano sempre mirati e con l'intenzione di derimere eventuali malintesi. Chiaro che all'offesa diretta abitrualmente tutti rispondono in forma diretta e, se del caso, la moderazione appoggia il vessato/a.
> 
> Anche il cazzeggio é sempre stato un momento di relax, di giocosità, io stessa ne ho applicato parecchio, ma dovrebbe essere leggero e mai maligno o incarognito...il vero sale di questa forma di comunicazione é sempre l'autoironia. Dopo di che tutto può starci, in fondo questo é un "salotto virtuale", ma con un occhio alla costante che guardando la pagliuzza altrui non ci si dimentichi di quel travicello che abbiamo più o meno tutti sul groppone !!!
> ...


Questo è ciò che intendo quando affermo che un moderatore e un amministratore HA UN RUOLO BEN PRECISO!


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> è vero che le voci diverse dal coro vengono in qualche modo ricondotte all'ovile. Come fossero pecorelle smarrite e non soltanto modi diversi di essere e sentire. E la moderazione non dovrebbe essere livellamento...


 
Il moderatore ha la stessa importanza di un presentatore di TALK SHOW, se è bravo, tutti possono esprimere le proprie opinioni anche se contrastanti con la maggioranza, se invece non è capace, finisce in cagnara, insulti è non si capisce nulla dei messaggi che gli ospiti vogliono esprimere........... però si aumenta l'*AUDIENCE!!!*


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che dal discutere se l'amore renda migliori o peggiori si sia giunti a discutere delle regole del forum.
> E' chiaro che anche nella vita si è abituati a discutere in modo diverso.
> Io sono stata gravemente tradita, ma mio marito non si è mai sognato di usare termini men che corretti nei miei confronti (forse sarebbe stato meglio il contrario) io poi non sono stata altrettanto controllata nei termini che ho usato...
> 
> ...


 
parli di pedagogia e di "dovere" di un insegnante nel cercare il giusto approccio con gli alunni, e sminuisci il ruolo di un moderatore che deve essere appunto come un insegnante e comprendere la sensibilità di tutti.

Proprio chi ha queste "capacità" intelettuali, dovrebbe stare maggiormente attento alla dialettica.


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

*Giovanni*

Ieri hai scritto che tu non segui tutte le discussioni, e ne sono ben consapevole, è umanamente impossibile leggere tutti i post di questo forum a meno di viverci sopra 24 ore su 24, ma da tecnico informatico a tecnico informatico, sai benissimo che puoi introdurre dei filtri sulle parole sensibili, che non significa "censurarle", ma soltanto evidenziarle in modo da andare a leggere i post con contenuti che possono essere soggette a "censura".

Ovvio che, come ho detto prima, è troppo divertente leggere di utenti che si scannano, diversamente la televisione oggi non vivrebbe su certi "ospiti" nel talk show, e non vivrebbe sulle liti da "Grande fratello".

Hai fatto una scelta "politica", ma almeno ammetti di aver preso questa direzione e non accampare scuse che "questo forum è libero", la libertà oggi la possono esercitare solo quelli che alzano TROPPO la voce, perchè gli altri se ne allontanano.

Come ti ho già detto "se sei soddisfatto di questo risultato", ti faccio i miei complimenti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> parli di pedagogia e di "dovere" di un insegnante nel cercare il giusto approccio con gli alunni, e sminuisci il ruolo di un moderatore che deve essere appunto come un insegnante e comprendere la sensibilità di tutti.
> 
> Proprio chi ha queste "capacità" intelettuali, dovrebbe stare maggiormente attento alla dialettica.


Un moderatore non è un insegnante e non credo fosse nelle intenzioni di chi ha cominciato a richiedere la moderazione (un anno fa in seguito ai fatti noti agli storici frequentatori) di avere degli interventi guida. 
L'interesse di chi ha chiesto e la moderazione (e poi di chi se ne è assunto il compito, in seguito a segnalazione degli utenti) era di mantenere il più possibile il forum libero e in questo senso intervengono le moderatrici liberando il forum da polemiche sterili e da insulti.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un moderatore non è un insegnante e non credo fosse nelle intenzioni di chi ha cominciato a richiedere la moderazione (un anno fa in seguito ai fatti noti agli storici frequentatori) di avere degli interventi guida.
> L'interesse di chi ha chiesto e la moderazione (e poi di chi se ne è assunto il compito, in seguito a segnalazione degli utenti) era di mantenere il più possibile il forum libero e in questo senso intervengono le moderatrici liberando il forum da polemiche sterili e da insulti.



MAI chiesi la moderazione, ho Sempre optato per la sospensione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e ci credo ancora.


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un moderatore non è un insegnante e non credo fosse nelle intenzioni di chi ha cominciato a richiedere la moderazione (un anno fa in seguito ai fatti noti agli storici frequentatori) di avere degli interventi guida.
> L'interesse di chi ha chiesto e la moderazione (e poi di chi se ne è assunto il compito, in seguito a segnalazione degli utenti) era di mantenere il più possibile il forum libero e in questo senso intervengono le moderatrici liberando il forum da polemiche sterili e da insulti.


Come ha già scritto MARI', anch'io sono per la sospensione degli utenti che usano terminologie offensive, ma dato che qualcuno ha optato per la moderazione, MODERAZIONE DEVE ESSERE.

Della serie: "abbiamo voluto la bicicletta??? PEDALARE!!"

Adesso ci si nasconde dietro un "il forum è libero", "il forum non ha una linea guida", "il forum è fatto dagli utenti",  "non tutti gli interventi sono offensivi".......  Questo è un aggirare le regole come da sempre noi italiano sappiamo fare.

Io personalmente non avrei mai accettato il ruolo di moderatore non perchè non lo sappia fare, ma perchè bnon avrei avuto il tempo materiale per farlo. Un forum come questo se neccessita di moderazione (e su questo non ho dubbi) dovrebbe istituire un gruppo di moderatori i quali definiscano delle regole e applicarle sempre, non a piacere dicendo poi "non esiste una regola"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAI chiesi la moderazione, ho Sempre optato per la sospensione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non chiedevo la moderazione, ma altro ...neppure conoscevo l'istituzione della moderazione e qui ci si era sempre automoderati ...ma la sospensione e il bannamento (si dice così?) erano esclusi per desiderio del fondatore...la moderazione è "il male" minore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Come ha già scritto MARI', anch'io sono per la sospensione degli utenti che usano terminologie offensive, ma dato che qualcuno ha optato per la moderazione, MODERAZIONE DEVE ESSERE.
> 
> Della serie: "abbiamo voluto la bicicletta??? PEDALARE!!"
> 
> ...


I moderatori si confrontano per trovare un minimo di coerenza degli interventi e per ridurre al minimo gli stessi.
Poi cosa sia offensivo è opinabile per questo esiste la possibilità per gli utenti di segnalare gli interventi che considerano offensivi.
Comunque credo che sia meglio intervenire poco che troppo.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Come ha già scritto MARI', anch'io sono per la sospensione degli utenti che usano terminologie offensive, ma dato che qualcuno ha optato per la moderazione, MODERAZIONE DEVE ESSERE.
> 
> Della serie: "abbiamo voluto la bicicletta??? PEDALARE!!"
> 
> Adesso ci si nasconde dietro un "il forum è libero", "il forum non ha una linea guida", "il forum è fatto dagli utenti",  "non tutti gli interventi sono offensivi".......  *Questo è un aggirare le regole come da sempre noi italiano sappiamo fare.*


Berlusconi insegna, fa scuola!


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non chiedevo la moderazione, ma altro ...neppure conoscevo l'istituzione della moderazione e qui ci si era sempre automoderati ...ma la sospensione e il bannamento (si dice così?) erano esclusi per desiderio *del fondatore.*..la moderazione è "il male" minore.


Sono proprio curiosa di come la pensa Fabrizio quando ri-tornera' tra noi ... mi piacerebbe molto osservare la sua espressione  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   in viso


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

*Persa*

... cosa e' successo a questo post:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=345041#post345041

cosa hai tagliato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... cosa e' successo a questo post:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=345041#post345041
> 
> cosa hai tagliato?


A quello non è successo nulla (credo ..io non sono intervenuta).
Ho spostato da "amore" aperto da emmekappa la parte finale che si era concentrata sul tema moderazione per lasciare la possibilità a chiunque di capire senza dover leggere 55 pagine e di intervenire sull'argomento che ritiene più interessante.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

ALT! 

Forse ho capito.





​


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A quello non è successo nulla (credo ..io non sono intervenuta).
> Ho spostato da "amore" aperto da emmekappa la parte finale che si era concentrata sul tema moderazione per lasciare la possibilità a chiunque di capire senza dover leggere 555 pagine e di intervenire sull'argomento che ritiene più interessante.


 
APPUNTO ... OK.


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Berlusconi insegna, fa scuola!


 
Troppo facile risponderti che la prima Repubblica non l'ha fondata lui, in fondo anche i partigiani sono diventati i salvatori della Patria, pur essendo dei traditori della stessa ed imboscati di prima categoria.......


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Troppo facile risponderti che la prima Repubblica non l'ha fondata lui, in fondo anche i partigiani sono diventati i salvatori della Patria, pur essendo dei traditori della stessa ed imboscati di prima categoria.......


Lancillo' ... oggi fa caldo, non mi va ... rimandiamo a settembre/ottobre, OK?


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I moderatori si confrontano per trovare un minimo di coerenza degli interventi e per ridurre al minimo gli stessi.
> Poi cosa sia offensivo è opinabile per questo esiste la possibilità per gli utenti di segnalare gli interventi che considerano offensivi.
> Comunque credo che sia meglio intervenire poco che troppo.


Il fondatore aveva una linea guida, ma si confrontava con gli utenti "anziani" e decideva democraticamente, in ogni caso, quando qualche utente usciva dai binari era lui stesso ad intervenire per rimetterlo in cerreggiata.

Lui davvero ci credeva ad un forum libero (anche da pubblicità), e non aveva nessuna intenzione di trasformarla in una chat room, ecco perchè esisteva un limite agli MP e un TEMPO MINIMO DI INVIO MESSAGGI proprio perchè si penalizzasse lo scambio troppo frequente. Hai notato come è lento il forumo a rispondere e come spesso cadono le connessioni quando invi un post???

Purtroppo il fondatore non può parlare e me ne dispiace perchè non credo proprio sia felice di questo risultato....


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lancillo' ... oggi fa caldo, non mi va ... rimandiamo a settembre/ottobre, OK?


 
Tu mi provochi e poi fuggi??

Io non sono ne PRO ne CONTRO, sono un idealista e purtroppo gli ideali sono sotto le scarpe di tutta la classe politica.

Rimandiamo pure a quando vuoi... io sono sempre qui...... ma ricorda che ho una grande maestra, soprattutto sulla storia d'Italia....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Il fondatore aveva una linea guida, ma si confrontava con gli utenti "anziani" e decideva democraticamente, in ogni caso, quando qualche utente usciva dai binari era lui stesso ad intervenire per rimetterlo in cerreggiata.
> 
> Lui davvero ci credeva ad un forum libero (anche da pubblicità), e non aveva nessuna intenzione di trasformarla in una chat room, ecco perchè esisteva un limite agli MP e un TEMPO MINIMO DI INVIO MESSAGGI proprio perchè si penalizzasse lo scambio troppo frequente. Hai notato come è lento il forumo a rispondere e come spesso cadono le connessioni quando invi un post???
> 
> Purtroppo il fondatore non può parlare e me ne dispiace perchè non credo proprio sia felice di questo risultato....


Probabilmente tu meglio di me conosci le intenzioni di Fa.
Ma i conti si devono fare con ciò che il forum è diventato poi e con le persone che lo frequentano.
La tua posizione sulla moderazione però mi sembra piuttosto contraddittorio o non l'ho capita.
Auspichi l'automoderazione e insieme chiedi l'intervento pedagocico dei moderatori.
Questo ruolo ai moderatori non è stato chiesto dagli utenti che semplicemente, a maggioranza, hanno solo chiesto di poter utilizzare questo luogo virtuale senza essere insultati.
Mi spiace che per fare ordine si siano perse le infinite discussioni che hanno portato a questa situazione.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Tu mi provochi e poi fuggi?? La mia era una battuta, riferita anche all'ultima bravata del cavaliere
> 
> Io non sono ne PRO ne CONTRO, sono un idealista e purtroppo gli ideali sono sotto le scarpe di tutta la classe politica. I miei sono stati distritti, mi hanno uccisa dentro da tempo.
> 
> Rimandiamo pure a quando vuoi... io sono sempre qui...... ma ricorda che ho *una grande maestra,* soprattutto sulla storia d'Italia....








  lo so  

	
	
		
		
	


	








 .


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Passiamo ai voti, contiamoci


Io sono contro la moderazione, o meglio: Non vi ritengo idonei alla moderazione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono proprio curiosa di come la pensa Fabrizio quando ri-tornera' tra noi ... mi piacerebbe molto osservare la sua espressione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metterà un velo pietoso


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Metterà un velo pietoso


Se, e' sempre lo stesso FA che conosco io: SCAPPATE!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Il fondatore aveva una linea guida, ma si confrontava con gli utenti "anziani" e decideva democraticamente, in ogni caso, quando qualche utente usciva dai binari era lui stesso ad intervenire per rimetterlo in cerreggiata.
> 
> Lui davvero ci credeva ad un forum libero (anche da pubblicità), e non aveva nessuna intenzione di trasformarla in una chat room, ecco perchè esisteva un limite agli MP e un TEMPO MINIMO DI INVIO MESSAGGI proprio perchè si penalizzasse lo scambio troppo frequente. Hai notato come è lento il forumo a rispondere e come spesso cadono le connessioni quando invi un post???
> 
> Purtroppo il fondatore non può parlare e me ne dispiace perchè non credo proprio sia felice di questo risultato....


Il fondatore mi pagava tutti i servizi. Un anno fa quando è partito in missione segreta, mi ha lasciato le redini, dicendo: salva questo sito, se puoi. E' quello che sto faccendo, ma preferirei non doverlo fare


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Probabilmente tu meglio di me conosci le intenzioni di Fa.
> Ma i conti si devono fare con ciò che il forum è diventato poi e con le persone che lo frequentano.
> La tua posizione sulla moderazione però mi sembra piuttosto contraddittorio o non l'ho capita.
> Auspichi l'automoderazione e insieme chiedi l'intervento pedagocico dei moderatori.
> ...


 
Non sono in contraddittorio, io ho detto "meglio escludere che moderare", ma dato che si è scelto per la moderazione, moderazione sia.

Per moderazione si intendono tutta una serie di regole, in casi gravi anche la censura di determinate parole (tradimento.it censurava tutte le parolacce). Io dico cosa serve la moderazione se poi questa non si applica??

E' come avere la Polizia stradale che osserva infrangere il codice stradale e si fa due risate guardando uno che sfreccia a 200kmh sulle strisce pedonali e ipotizza il "volo" che potrebbe fare un eventuale investito........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non sono in contraddittorio, io ho detto "meglio escludere che moderare", ma dato che si è scelto per la moderazione, moderazione sia.
> 
> Per moderazione si intendono tutta una serie di regole, in casi gravi anche la censura di determinate parole (tradimento.it censurava tutte le parolacce). Io dico cosa serve la moderazione se poi questa non si applica??
> 
> E' come avere la Polizia stradale che osserva infrangere il codice stradale e si fa due risate guardando uno che sfreccia a 200kmh sulle strisce pedonali e ipotizza il "volo" che potrebbe fare un eventuale investito........


I limiti della moderazione sono stati chiariti e discussi.


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> lo so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi "che tu abbia paura di me"!


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Metterà un velo pietoso


 
e una Croce sopra


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Il fondatore mi pagava tutti i servizi. Un anno fa quando è partito in missione segreta, mi ha lasciato le redini, dicendo: salva questo sito, se puoi. E' quello che sto faccendo, ma preferirei non doverlo fare


 
Ha anche lasciato detto che i diritti erano pagati per un certo "lungo" periodo"......... e che non gradiva "aggiornamenti" al sito o innovazioni atti a modificarlo nelle sue parti.......

ma forse ricordo male..............


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Quindi "che tu abbia paura di me"!


Il guaio/problema e' che sono Gemelli anche io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e come te: Non moriamo manco se ci ammazzono!


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ha anche lasciato detto che i diritti erano pagati per un certo "lungo" periodo"......... e che non gradiva "aggiornamenti" al sito o innovazioni atti a modificarlo nelle sue parti.......
> 
> ma forse ricordo male..............


Interessante ... molto interessante, continuate pure prego.


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il guaio/problema e' che sono Gemelli anche io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Porca troia.... ( si può dire porca??)..... questo è un guaio.....

Se non altro siamo due contro due...


p.s.
Possiamo fare anche una partita a poker


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Interessante ... molto interessante, continuate pure prego.









































io già mi immagino il macello che succederà qui al suo ritorno.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Il fondatore aveva una linea guida, ma si confrontava con gli utenti "anziani" e decideva democraticamente, in ogni caso, quando qualche utente usciva dai binari era lui stesso ad intervenire per rimetterlo in cerreggiata.
> 
> Lui davvero ci credeva ad un forum libero (anche da pubblicità), e non aveva nessuna intenzione di trasformarla in una chat room, ecco perchè esisteva un limite agli MP e un TEMPO MINIMO DI INVIO MESSAGGI proprio perchè si penalizzasse lo scambio troppo frequente. Hai notato come è lento il forumo a rispondere e come spesso cadono le connessioni quando invi un post???
> 
> Purtroppo il fondatore non può parlare e me ne dispiace perchè non credo proprio sia felice di questo risultato....


il forum non è mai lento. forse dipende dalla tua connessione.

vorrei capire che problema c'è nel rispondere frequentemente...e nel numero degli mp.
scusa, ma tu mi sembri un perseguitato politico più che un utente di forum.


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il forum non è mai lento. forse dipende dalla tua connessione.
> 
> vorrei capire che problema c'è nel rispondere frequentemente...e nel numero degli mp.
> scusa, ma tu mi sembri un perseguitato politico più che un utente di forum.


 
Cara Anna A

Io non so tu a che tipo di "prestazioni web" sei abituata, e perchè affermi che non sia lento il forum, io mi connetto non solo da casa, ma anche da varie postazioni in reti aziendali che hanno 4Mbit, 8Mbit, 20Mbit di traffico bilanciato, ovvero reti che gestiscono centinaia di connessioni contemporanee.

Tu mi chiedi cosa cambia il numero di MP in un forum..... ti darò delle risposte tecniche.

Un WEB SERVER, ovvero un server dove risiede un servizio WEB, nel nostro caso il server che contiene il forum, si paga in musira adeguata alla SPAZIO OCCUPATO e al NUMERO DI TRANSAZIONI.

Lo spazio occupato può andare da pochi MegaByte a TeraByte, più occupi spazio e più paghi!!!

Oggi noi siamo 1300 utenti circa e potenzialmente possiamo tenere sul server circa 1000 messaggi privati; so che qualche utente ha la possibilità di conservarne anche 5000. Inoltre il forum è carico di oltre 300.000 post che a loro volta occupano un determinato spazio. Oggi di sicuro il database del forum occupa o potrebbe potenzialmente occupare misure nell'ordine del GigaByte. Potenzialmente non significa che lo si occupi davvero, dipende molto anche da quanti utenti conservano tanti messaggi. Sermpre riguardo i messaggi, spesso si usa riportare nel proprio messaggio, quello del mittente creando ridondanza nei dati, e occupando anche più spazio. Succede pure che una discussione privata con 20 risposte, riporta tutti i messeggi originali così da occupare spazio in modo esponenziale.

Cconsidere che ogni "quote" corrisponde ad una nuova richiesta di dati al server perchè è una "citazione" al messaggio originale, questa è la ragione per cui chi ha fatto richiesta di cancellare i propri post ha avuto esisto negativo, perchè il "link" al post originale sarebbe rimasto "orfano".

Quando un programma esegue una "chiamata SQL" ovvero accede alla base dati per estrapolare un messaggio, anche solo un thread, più grosso è l'archivio, più tempo impiega il server a rispondere. Parliamo ovviamente in temini di millisecondo, ma un millisecondo su 1MB è un millisecondo, su un GB comincia ad essere 1 secondo!!

Parliamo invece del traffico e delle connessioni.

Un server WEB è come un centralino telefonico che ha diverse linee di comunicazioni, può gestire tante chiamate contemporanee quante sono le linee telefoniche disponibili. Un Server web oltre ad avere un numero massimo di "linee" (impostate come parametro perchè in teoria il numero è infinito) che in gergo si chiamano connessioni, ha una BANDA di utilizzo che deve suddividere per ogni utente che richiede dati. Se io ho una banda da 1mb, questo megabit lo suddivido per trasmettere i dati che tutti gli utenti in contemporanea ne fanno richiesta, quindi dando porzioni di banda sempre più piccole con l'aumentare delle richieste.

Ma come si riduce la banda, anche il server a rispondere impiega più tempo ad evadere le richieste, quindi rallentando progressivamente i tempi di risposta.

Se ci fosse un tempo minimo tra l'invio di un MP e l'altro, (un temp era 60 secondi, non so se esiste ancora), un utente che vuole "chattare" non usa il forum, ma un programma di messaggistica privata.

Ma terminiamo la nota tecnica.

Una società che ospita un server web dato che "noleggia" lo spazio e la banda utilizzata, nonchè il numero delle transazioni, più queste aumentano, più aumenta il costo di gestione del dominio.

Se il server rimane immutato, con l'aumentare delle richieste, aumentano i tempi di risposta e/o le richieste inevase perchè il browser ha un "timeout", ovvero un tempo oltre quale non ricevendo risposta dal server, interrompe la comunicazione. 

In alternativa si possono noleggiare server e bande più potenti per aumentare le connessioni.......

Probabilmente FA anche se non era un tecnico informatico, queste cose le aveva chiare ed è per questo che aveva dato impostazioni più rigide


Se ti servono altre delucidazioni in merito, chiedi pure


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

*Lanci*

Notizie davvero interessanti (non ti quoto per non appesantire).
Ma se mi viene proposto un servizio più interessante...come utente io non mi preoccupo del peso che è un fatto che riguarda chi gestisce il servizio. 
Poi se come (a titolo esemplificativo) posso capire facilmente che come cliente di un albergo avere il cambio di biancheria due volte al giorno comporta, oltre dei costi di personale, dei costi ambientali e che avere i pasti a buffet crea degli sprechi, così non mi è altrettanto intuitivo capire come utente di un forum cosa accade utilizzandone i servizi.
Svuotando la mia casella sarei di aiuto?
Non credo che ci siano molti che usino i mp come chat...è più comoda una chat, a meno che non ci si limiti a 3 o 4 scambi.
A me disturba di più l'uso improprio (nel senso l'utilizzo per incontri se questo dovesse accadere) perché snaturerebbe le finalità del forum, ma questo accade perché non ho le conoscenze tecniche per comprendere la ricaduta sul sistema dell'affollamento di traffico.
Mi farebbe piacere avere delle indicazioni per diminuire l'"inquinamento".


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Notizie davvero interessanti (non ti quoto per non appesantire).
> Ma se mi viene proposto un servizio più interessante...come utente io non mi preoccupo del peso che è un fatto che riguarda chi gestisce il servizio.
> Poi se come (a titolo esemplificativo) posso capire facilmente che come cliente di un albergo avere il cambio di biancheria due volte al giorno comporta, oltre dei costi di personale, dei costi ambientali e che avere i pasti a buffet crea degli sprechi, così non mi è altrettanto intuitivo capire come utente di un forum cosa accade utilizzandone i servizi.
> Svuotando la mia casella sarei di aiuto?
> ...


 
Tralasciando di discutere ancora del peso degli MP e della impropria CHAT ROOM (anche se mi viene ancora da dire, cosa servono 1000 messaggi se uno può spostare tutto su una casella mail, diminuendo il traffico e le connessioni sul forum), ti chiedi dell'uso improprio.

Che sia un sito utilizzato per incontri, mi pare più che evidente dato che sono anche trattati in chiaro questi temi, quindi non capisco come tu possa "dubitarne", ma poi su un sito www.tradimento.net cosa ci sta a fare una stanza "antro delle streghe" o "l'angolo della cucina"? 

Forse che ci sentiamo traditi dalla maionese impazzita?? Oppure che possiamo mettere al rogo la traditrice tacciandola di stregoneria??

Non so, probabilmente sono ipercritico, anche se sinceramente queste cose le ho sempre viste e ignorate, ma quando da utenti esperti mi si chiede "come è possibile allegerire il forum" o "cosa possono cambiare 10 o 1000 MP", oppure "spero non sia usato per scopi impropri", io non ci riesco poi a stare in silenzio.

Il citare un messaggio serve ad aumentare la chiarezza di una risposta, diventa inutile se uno lo fa esponenzialmente nei messaggi privati se poi ha l'intenzione di conservarli, a quel punto tanto vale tenere soltano l'ultimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Tralasciando di discutere ancora del peso degli MP e della impropria CHAT ROOM (anche se mi viene ancora da dire, cosa servono 1000 messaggi se uno può spostare tutto su una casella mail, diminuendo il traffico e le connessioni sul forum), ti chiedi dell'uso improprio.
> 
> Che sia un sito utilizzato per incontri, mi pare più che evidente dato che sono anche trattati in chiaro questi temi, quindi non capisco come tu possa "dubitarne", ma poi su un sito www.tradimento.net cosa ci sta a fare una stanza "antro delle streghe" o "l'angolo della cucina"?
> 
> ...


E' chiaro che nel forum si creano relazioni virtuali che, come nel reale, comportano come si usa tra amici anche il cazzeggio e discussioni e confronti su interessi ed hobby. Le sezioni "streghe" e "cucina" credo che siano nate per alleggerire di questi argomenti le altre sezioni. Questo mi sembra ben altra cosa dall'utilizzare il forum e la debolezza e il dolore di chi frequenta il forum per cercare di "acchiappare".
Per esemplificare non ci vedrei nulla di strano che si trattasse collateralmente di calcio in un forum di poliziotti, ma mi sembrerebbe davvero "fuori luogo" che venisse frequentato da ladri per organizzare colpi.
Poi che questo possa essere accaduto non ne dubito, mi auguro solo che non sia entrato nella normalità e che continui a suscitare stupore.
Altra cosa è invece la nascita di amicizie che potrebbero poi, alla lunga, comportare una relazione. Mi sembra evidente la differenza.
Non credo però che ci siano fattori tecnici che favoriscano comportamenti impropri così come non so se ci siano mezzi per impedirlo al di là della correttezza dei frequentatori.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Tralasciando di discutere ancora del peso degli MP e della impropria CHAT ROOM (anche se mi viene ancora da dire, cosa servono 1000 messaggi se uno può spostare tutto su una casella mail, diminuendo il traffico e le connessioni sul forum), ti chiedi dell'uso improprio.
> 
> Che sia un sito utilizzato per incontri, mi pare più che evidente dato che sono anche trattati in chiaro questi temi, quindi non capisco come tu possa "dubitarne", ma poi su un sito www.tradimento.net cosa ci sta a fare una stanza "antro delle streghe" o "l'angolo della cucina"?
> 
> ...


e la madonna lanci, adesso toccherà fare un corso anche per frequentare un forum.
a me pare che il forum funzioni più che bene.
scusa ma anche continuare a mettere sempre in croce giovanni, non mi sembra un'ottima cosa.
e chi la vuole bianca, e chi la vuole rossa, e chi la vuole a righe... e lui accontenta sempre tutti. non lo invidio.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' chiaro che nel forum si creano relazioni virtuali che, come nel reale, comportano come si usa tra amici anche il cazzeggio e discussioni e confronti su interessi ed hobby. Le sezioni "streghe" e "cucina" credo che siano nate per alleggerire di questi argomenti le altre sezioni. *Questo mi sembra ben altra cosa dall'utilizzare il forum e la debolezza e il dolore di chi frequenta il forum per cercare di "acchiappare".*
> Per esemplificare non ci vedrei nulla di strano che si trattasse collateralmente di calcio in un forum di poliziotti, ma mi sembrerebbe davvero "fuori luogo" che venisse frequentato da ladri per organizzare colpi.
> Poi che questo possa essere accaduto non ne dubito, mi auguro solo che non sia entrato nella normalità e che continui a suscitare stupore.
> Altra cosa è invece la nascita di amicizie che potrebbero poi, alla lunga, comportare una relazione. Mi sembra evidente la differenza.
> Non credo però che ci siano fattori tecnici che favoriscano comportamenti impropri così come non so se ci siano mezzi per impedirlo al di là della correttezza dei frequentatori.


con te lo hanno fatto?
non dirmi che lo hanno fatto perché giuro che mando un tapiro a chi lo ha fatto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> con te lo hanno fatto?
> non dirmi che lo hanno fatto perché giuro che mando un tapiro a chi lo ha fatto...


Sono rinomata per la mia discrezione.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono rinomata per la mia discrezione.


ma non altrettanto per l'ironia...


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ma poi su un sito www.tradimento.net cosa ci sta a fare* una stanza "antro delle streghe" o "l'angolo della cucina"?
> *
> "come è possibile allegerire il forum" o "cosa possono cambiare 10 o* 1000* MP", oppure "spero non sia usato per scopi impropri", io non ci riesco poi a stare in silenzio.


Incomincio a fare economia di spazio, quoto ed utilizzo solo la parte che mi interessa ...

Porca pupazza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ora che volevo chiedere all'admin uno spazio per il mio punto a croce GRRRRRRRRRRR ... vabbe', mi rassegnero' ... niente zona ricamo.

Per gli MP a me ne bastono 50 il resto e' spazio inutile ... c'e' qualcuno iinteressato?


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' chiaro che nel forum si creano relazioni virtuali che, come nel reale, comportano come si usa tra amici anche il cazzeggio e discussioni e confronti su interessi ed hobby. Le sezioni "streghe" e "cucina" credo che siano nate per alleggerire di questi argomenti le altre sezioni. Questo mi sembra ben altra cosa dall'utilizzare il forum e la debolezza e il dolore di chi frequenta il forum per cercare di "acchiappare".
> Per esemplificare non ci vedrei nulla di strano che si trattasse collateralmente di calcio in un forum di poliziotti, ma mi sembrerebbe davvero "fuori luogo" che venisse frequentato da ladri per organizzare colpi.
> Poi che questo possa essere accaduto non ne dubito, mi auguro solo che non sia entrato nella normalità e che continui a suscitare stupore.
> Altra cosa è invece la nascita di amicizie che potrebbero poi, alla lunga, comportare una relazione. Mi sembra evidente la differenza.
> Non credo però che ci siano fattori tecnici che favoriscano comportamenti impropri così come non so se ci siano mezzi per impedirlo al di là della correttezza dei frequentatori.


Scusa se te lo dico, ma tu stessa affermi che non ti sei accorta per anni che tuo marito ti tradiva, ti chiedo come puoi vedere se questo forum è utilizzato o meno per facili e veloci RELAZIONI???

Io ho parlato con poche persone, ma ti assicuro che mi è bastato per sapere quanti sono quelli che approfittano di questo argomento per "acchiappare" e alcuni sono anche "gli insospettabili".

E per alleggerire una discussione NON SERVE APRIRE NUOVE STANZE, soprattutto se sono fuori tema. Se il fondatore che tutti citano spesso, ma pochi davvero lo hanno compreso, avesse voluto un forum di cazzeggio, avrebbe aperto un dominio www.cazzeggio.net oppure www.omnia.net o www.forums.net e anche www.chatroom.net. Se lo ha registrato come www.tradimento.net, dopo aver provato ad acquistare il precedente dominio .it, qualcosa vorrà pur dire.

Ma l'Italia sappiamo che è fatta di persone che la coerenza non sa dove stia di casa, e ciò che fa comodo a lui, deve far comodo a tutti, senza neanche guardarne il nesso.

Mi ricordo quando avevo a che fare con un consiglio di pro loco che anzichè operare secondo lo STATUTO che loro stessi avevano depositato all'ufficio del Registro, andavano a spalle su ogni decisione perchè "tanto tutti fanno così".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Io non ho detto che qui c'è chi utilizza questo spazio come sito di incontri, ma neppure ho detto il contrario.
Ho detto che può accadere, ma che mi auguro accada sempre meno.


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e la madonna lanci, adesso toccherà fare un corso anche per frequentare un forum.
> a me pare che il forum funzioni più che bene.
> scusa ma anche continuare a mettere sempre in croce giovanni, non mi sembra un'ottima cosa.
> e chi la vuole bianca, e chi la vuole rossa, e chi la vuole a righe... e lui accontenta sempre tutti. non lo invidio.


 
Io non metto in croce nessuno, ma se mi si chiede di esprimere un opinione e mi si citano le "direttive del fondatore", non posso star zitto!

A te va bene questo forum?? Anche a me può stare bene, ma questo non è il forum che ho abbracciato 2 anni fa e personalmente dico che è cambiato in peggio.

Adesso può migliorare, peggiorare o rimanere tale, di fronte a queste varie ipotesi deciderò cosa fare in futuro.

Giovanni poi come ho detto, può anche essere soddisfatto del suo operato, ma l'intelligenza di una persona si misura anche da come si rapporta alle critiche della gente. 

Io poi non ho insultato nessuno


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Incomincio a fare economia di spazio, quoto ed utilizzo solo la parte che mi interessa ...
> 
> Porca pupazza
> 
> ...


 
Adesso che fai, cerchi di subaffittare il tuo spazio????


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che qui c'è chi utilizza questo spazio come sito di incontri, ma neppure ho detto il contrario.
> Ho detto che può accadere, ma che mi auguro accada sempre meno.


semmai è proprio il contrario proprio per gli strumenti tanto amati da te e per la "libertà" di O.T. che superano gli interventi a tema


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Adesso che fai, cerchi di subaffittare il tuo spazio????



Lancillotto ... meglio lo spazio che altre cose  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ops ho usato una faccina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  due faccine ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   tre!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> semmai è proprio il contrario proprio per gli strumenti tanto amati da te e per la "libertà" di O.T. che superano gli interventi a tema


Credo che tu sia stato troppo lontano dal forum e stia sbagliando l'indirizzo a cui stai inviando le tua critiche.


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lancillotto ... meglio lo spazio che altre cose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Guarda che chiamo il gemello rissoso??


----------



## MK (9 Agosto 2008)

*Per me*

Niente moderazione e nessuna esclusione. Siamo adulti e ognuno in grado di difendersi da solo. Sul discorso dell'audience d'accordo con Lanci.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Guarda che chiamo il gemello rissoso??









PEACE & LOVE!















































Non e' vero!





​


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io non metto in croce nessuno, ma se mi si chiede di esprimere un opinione e mi si citano le "direttive del fondatore", non posso star zitto!
> 
> A te va bene questo forum?? Anche a me può stare bene, ma questo non è il forum che ho abbracciato 2 anni fa e personalmente dico che è cambiato in peggio.
> 
> ...


e allora smettila di fare reprimende.
secondo me te ci hai un limone nel culo e non ti rendi conto che fra poco diventerà un melone.
papale papale è quello che penso.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Niente moderazione e nessuna esclusione. Siamo adulti e ognuno in grado di difendersi da solo. Sul discorso dell'audience d'accordo con Lanci.


Mi era scappato

Sono anche io d'accordo per eliminare la moderazione

MK non si parla di esclusione, si tiene in considerazione la sospensione, la cosa e' ben diversa

Ci sono stati e ci sono giorni che sono molto pesanti nel forum, e questo danneggia il FORUM ... questi elementi (fastiosi) vanno messi all'angolo/sospesi ... si usa anche nel mondo dello sport, il calcio per esempio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  O si stancano ... o si stancano, compri'?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi era scappato
> 
> Sono anche io d'accordo per eliminare la moderazione
> 
> ...


Ne abbiamo discusso, ma è di difficile attuazione perché chi vuol davvero disturbare può trovare molti sistemi per aggirare la sospensione.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo discusso, ma è di difficile attuazione perché chi vuol davvero disturbare può trovare molti sistemi per aggirare la sospensione.


Certi soggetti sono chiari e limpidi   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  basta poco.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Certi soggetti sono chiari e limpidi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dovrete bannare anche me. sappiatelo. viste le mie idee sulla limitazione della libertà di espressione.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> dovrete bannare anche me. sappiatelo. viste le mie idee sulla limitazione della libertà di espressione.


Liberta' e' una cosa, il libertinaggio e' altro ... e tu Anna lo sai bene.


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo discusso, ma è di difficile attuazione perché chi vuol davvero disturbare può trovare molti sistemi per aggirare la sospensione.


Disturberebbero molto meno di quanto non lo facciano oggi, ma tanto possiamo dire quel che vogliamo che non cambierà nulla


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Disturberebbero molto meno di quanto non lo facciano oggi, ma tanto possiamo dire quel che vogliamo che non cambierà nulla


Sono stata convinta a suo tempo con argomenti tecnici e di linea del forum.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> e una Croce sopra


Non credo che sia particolarmente religioso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ha anche lasciato detto che i diritti erano pagati per un certo "lungo" periodo"......... e che non gradiva "aggiornamenti" al sito o innovazioni atti a modificarlo nelle sue parti.......
> 
> ma forse ricordo male..............


Non in anticipo. Io oggi faccio i sacrifici, forse domani mangerò ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Cara Anna A
> 
> Io non so tu a che tipo di "prestazioni web" sei abituata, e perchè affermi che non sia lento il forum, io mi connetto non solo da casa, ma anche da varie postazioni in reti aziendali che hanno 4Mbit, 8Mbit, 20Mbit di traffico bilanciato, ovvero reti che gestiscono centinaia di connessioni contemporanee.
> 
> ...


Caratteristiche del server:

dedicato, traffico rete medio: 0.5%, carico medio 1%, velocita linea 6 MBit/sec garantiti, disco fisso usato: 8%, RAM 2 GB di cui 600 MB liberi. Dual Core. Windows 2003 con Apache e ultime versione PHP e MySQL, tutto ottimizzate a puntino. In 3 anni il servizio è andato giù 1 volta per un guasto software.

Velocità massima in entrata: 250 kBit/sec, in uscita: 2.5 MBit/sec.

Quindi: è impossibile che sia lento sempre!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2008)

scusate avevo messo qualche zero di troppo, sono fuso ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io non metto in croce nessuno, ma se mi si chiede di esprimere un opinione e mi si citano le "direttive del fondatore", non posso star zitto!
> 
> A te va bene questo forum?? Anche a me può stare bene, ma questo non è il forum che ho abbracciato 2 anni fa e personalmente dico che è cambiato in peggio.
> 
> ...


Grazie per il complimento. E' la ciliegina che mi mancava per incoronare la serata.


----------



## Old lancillotto (10 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Caratteristiche del server:
> 
> dedicato, traffico rete medio: 0.5%, carico medio 1%, velocita linea 6 MBit/sec garantiti, disco fisso usato: 8%, RAM 2 GB di cui 600 MB liberi. Dual Core. Windows 2003 con Apache e ultime versione PHP e MySQL, tutto ottimizzate a puntino. In 3 anni il servizio è andato giù 1 volta per un guasto software.
> 
> ...


Il carico medio ovviamente sulle 24 ore, ovvero anche quelle notturne dove probabilmente siamo in due ad inviare post........

Comunque basta storie..... da un thread sull'amore siamo arrivati a snocciolare numeri che poco significano, perchè sappiamo che le statistiche devono essere interpretate. Sono importanti i valori di picco......

Ad ogni modo, per l'ultima volta dico che troppe volte si è andati fuori dalle righe, io me ne frego perchè tanto non mi tange, ma troppi sono gli utenti che hanno cambiato aria per lasciar posto a chi ama la provocazione, il torpiloquio, e l'aggressione verbale.

Non mi devi nulla, tu amministri e hai concesso il ruolo di moderatori ad alcuni utenti (senza definire delle linee guida) che ti assistono al controllo del forum, voi avete ragione e tutti gli altri torto proprio per il potere amministrativo che avete.

Un sincero augurio che possiate sempre essere illuminati nelle vostre decisioni.

STOP


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2008)

Lasciate fuoriogni  speranza o voi che entrate ...



Non ci resta che rassegnarci, ahime'.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lasciate fuoriogni  speranza o voi che entrate ...
> 
> 
> 
> Non ci resta che rassegnarci, ahime'.


fai come me. Io quando leggo tutte ste pagine di scazzi ..salto


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fai come me. Io quando leggo tutte ste pagine di scazzi ..salto


... io invece mi dico: Menomale che non c'ho problemi!


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Agosto 2008)

*Bruja*

...l'ho sempre pensato..ora lo scrivo in chiaro...

ma come fai?a essere la compagna di un tipo come questo...come fai??

conoscendo te...è una sorpresa enorme vedere come resisti a tenertelo vicino.....


ad ogni modo...ti abbraccio con affetto...hai una resistenza enorme...


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

Ciao Dere, tutto OK?


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ...l'ho sempre pensato..ora lo scrivo in chiaro...
> 
> ma come fai?a essere la compagna di un tipo come questo...come fai??
> 
> ...


 
Se vuoi un bigliettino ce l'ho anche per te!!!!

Fammi un santo piacere, fatti i cazzi tuoi!!!

Neanche mi conosci, come ti arroghi il diritto di GIUDICARE, ma chi sei: DIO????
Se così fosse, per una sola volta in vita mia, ringrazierei i bestemmiatori!!!


p.s.
e se qualcuno pensa che io sia permaloso, faccia pure, ma è da mettere a rogo chi mette ZIZZAGNA, sopratutto sul "sentito dire"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Se vuoi un bigliettino ce l'ho anche per te!!!!
> 
> Fammi un santo piacere, fatti i cazzi tuoi!!!
> 
> ...


Ehi ...mica si può piacere a tutti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ci sarà anche qualcuno che non trova simpatica o piacevole da leggere Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehi ...mica si può piacere a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
T>i ricordo che questa consiglia a mia moglie di mollarmi e che mi definisce UN PIRLA, se permette a lei dico di farsi i cazzi suoi, dato che con me a pranzo non ci è mai uscita, quindi di me non dsa nulla, non ha nessun diritto di esprimere giudizi su di me pubblicamente.

O anche questo non mi è consentito fare???

Dimmi ora come funziona la moderazione??

Hai appena letto il suo messaggio che ancora si meraviglia di come io "sa sopportato"

Ora dimmi che ho ancora le traveggole, o che sono permaloso......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> T>i ricordo che questa consiglia a mia moglie di mollarmi e che mi definisce UN PIRLA, se permette a lei dico di farsi i cazzi suoi, dato che con me a pranzo non ci è mai uscita, quindi di me non dsa nulla, non ha nessun diritto di esprimere giudizi su di me pubblicamente.
> 
> O anche questo non mi è consentito fare???
> 
> ...


Mi spieghi dove hai letto che ti definisce un pirla?


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2008)

un altro con la zizzagna


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2008)

*come no....*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehi ...mica si può piacere a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lo metto sempre in conto..... non dico sempre che piacere a tutti obbliga comunque al compromesso di adeguarsi a tutti i gusti e le opinioni...
Ci mancherebbe.   
Bruja.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo metto sempre in conto..... non dico sempre che piacere a tutti obbliga comunque al compromesso di adeguarsi a tutti i gusti e le opinioni...
> Ci mancherebbe.
> Bruja.


buja ...un po' di lezioni ...non solo di storia però fagliele.





mica per niente ...ma dice sempre che cerca interlocutori all'altezza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo metto sempre in conto..... non dico sempre che piacere a tutti obbliga comunque al compromesso di adeguarsi a tutti i gusti e le opinioni...
> Ci mancherebbe.
> Bruja.


Appunto ...a trovarla ...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spieghi dove hai letto che ti definisce un pirla?


se è per questo lo ha fatto mesi fa e io me lo ricordo bene.
persa ogni tanto mandi di proposito la memoria in ferie.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spieghi dove hai letto che ti definisce un pirla?


 
Giusto per rinfrescarti la memoria


http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=171766&postcount=101
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=171793&postcount=118
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=171795&postcount=120
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=171808&postcount=130

Questi sono alcuni link, non so se si è espressa in altri post, ma se permetti, nessuno che abbia detto alla suddetta una parola di disappunto (esclusi due utenti che ho a suo tempo ringraziato)


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> un altro con la zizzagna


 
Se trovi pensante leggere i miei post, perchè ti ostini a farlo???

Non sarai mica masochista


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao Dere, tutto OK?


tutto ok grazie
tu come stai?


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> buja ...un po' di lezioni ...non solo di storia però fagliele.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ribadisco, puoi anche fare dell'altro che star qui a dare giudizi su temi di cui non sai nulla


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Se vuoi un bigliettino ce l'ho anche per te!!!!
> 
> Fammi un santo piacere, fatti i cazzi tuoi!!!
> 
> ...


 
Tesoro se scrivi in pubblico consentirai anche a chi ti legge di esprimere una opinione...o no?
E' da tempo che non ho più dubbi sul fatto che sei un ...si ti ricordi bene...proprio quello che hai riportato qui sopra....


Vedo che ti ricordi bene come ti ho definito...ti calza a pennello..


ciao tesoro..


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se è per questo lo ha fatto mesi fa e io me lo ricordo bene.
> persa ogni tanto mandi di proposito la memoria in ferie.


 
Semplicemente Persa/Ritrovata è una moderatrice PART-TIME!!!

A quel thread ci ha pure partecipato, ma le fa comodo non ricordarlo


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehi ...mica si può piacere a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anni fa proprio non riuscivo a leggerla... era cervellotica a tal punto che dopo 5 righe non capivo più quello che scriveva.
adesso è come dimagrita, se capisci il senso... è più scorrevole e anche più simpatica.


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Semplicemente Persa/Ritrovata è una moderatrice PART-TIME!!!
> 
> A quel thread ci ha pure partecipato, ma le fa comodo non ricordarlo


 
ah ecco...hai solo buona memoria...e io che pensavo tu avessi antenne più sviluppate degli altri...o capacità ad altri nascoste........


a pensar male....si sbaglia ma a volte ci si azzecca....


tesoro...


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Tesoro se scrivi in pubblico consentirai anche a chi ti legge di esprimere una opinione...o no?
> E' da tempo che non ho più dubbi sul fatto che sei un ...si ti ricordi bene...proprio quello che hai riportato qui sopra....
> 
> 
> ...


Tesoro dillo a chi viene a letto con te........

Tu di me non sai un bel niente, troppe potrei dirne di ragioni per cui io e lei siamo ancora insieme, ma non è a te che devo giustificarmi, ne tanto meno lo deve far lei.
Quindi fammi il piacere di toglierti dalle scatole con le tue sentenze fuori luogo perchè è meglio che ti preoccupi della tua di vita, non di quella degli altri.

Pubblicamente non ti ho mai dato motivo per giudicarmi come tu hai fatto, quindi ti esorto dal cambiare registro


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> un altro con la zizzagna




















taci pinguina.
se tornasse nadamas canteresti di meno...
ti ricordi quando te lo disse jago?


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ah ecco...hai solo buona memoria...e io che pensavo tu avessi antenne più sviluppate degli altri...o capacità ad altri nascoste........
> 
> 
> a pensar male....si sbaglia ma a volte ci si azzecca....
> ...


 
Cos'è ?? Ironia???

Iscriviti ad un corso serale


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Tesoro dillo a chi viene a letto con te........
> 
> Tu di me non sai un bel niente, troppe potrei dirne di ragioni per cui io e lei siamo ancora insieme, ma non è a te che devo giustificarmi, ne tanto meno lo deve far lei.
> Quindi fammi il piacere di toglierti dalle scatole con le tue sentenze fuori luogo perchè è meglio che ti preoccupi della tua di vita, non di quella degli altri.
> ...


 
io di te non so nulla..so solo quello che tu lasci intuire di te da quello che scrivi e dalle persone che frequenti...

ciao tesoro...Salut.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Se trovi pensante leggere i miei post, perchè ti ostini a farlo???
> 
> Non sarai mica masochista


ma che sei eh... ha ragione minnie. sei carente in storia dei forum.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io di te non so nulla..so solo quello che tu lasci intuire di te da quello che scrivi e dalle persone che frequenti...
> 
> ciao tesoro...Salut.


Ma che ne sai delle persone che frequento e cosa lascio intuire.... continui ad andare di supposizioni, di congetture, manco fossi il tuo amante!

Io non frequento nessuno e ti sfido a dimostrare il contrario, altro che supposizioni.

ANch'io potrei dire che ti guadagni da vivere facendo la troia perchè lo presuppongo da come scrivi e come ti atteggi, ma poi??

Cosa abbiamo concluso???


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> taci pinguina.
> se tornasse nadamas canteresti di meno...
> ti ricordi quando te lo disse jago?


ah ...quasi  mi manca


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che sei eh... ha ragione minnie. sei carente in storia dei forum.


 
Non sono un amante di telenovelas, anche se sembra che io sia il protagonista preferito da diversi utenti.........


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai delle persone che frequento e cosa lascio intuire.... continui ad andare di supposizioni, di congetture, manco fossi il tuo amante!
> 
> Io non frequento nessuno e ti sfido a dimostrare il contrario, altro che supposizioni.
> 
> ...


sai che non sei proprio per nulla pesante?
sei leggerissimo
come un pallone gonfiato


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non sono un amante di telenovelas, anche se sembra che io sia il protagonista preferito da diversi utenti.........


mi riferivo a quello che hai risposto a minerva riguardo alla zizzagna.
storia dei forum intesa come ricordo. nadamas usava scrivere zizzagna.
si vede che non ricordi proprio altrimenti avresti colto al volo l'ironia di minerva.


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai delle persone che frequento e cosa lascio intuire.... continui ad andare di supposizioni, di congetture, manco fossi il tuo amante!
> 
> Io non frequento nessuno e ti sfido a dimostrare il contrario, altro che supposizioni.
> 
> ...


Nulla....solo che grazie a Dio non sono io la donna che ti deve sopportare...

Salut..


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Lanci.............*

Caro lancillotto.....anche tu alle prese con queste problematiche....conosciute ai più...sopratutto a noi appestati della 101....!Purtroppo questi 4 0 5 cialtroni...continuano ad arrogarsi il potere di giudicare,di moralizzare,di ghettizzare,seguiti da una frangetta di mezze figure prive di personalità..che han permesso loro..di far i comodacci loro...in chiaro ed in privato...!Vengo al dunque...i personaggi son i soliti...si passa dalle denunce di "DERERUM" natura...alle morali e reprimende della maestrina "RIPERSA"...per arrivare alle minacce del sign.FEDIFRAGO...il quale ha scambiato questo posto per un saloon di paese....per arrivare alle liste di prescrizione della sig. Lupa...la moralizzatrice...!!Intorno a questi 4 personaggi....ruotano una serie di mezze figure...che han ancora meno personalità dei soggetti prima citati...vedi mailea,iris,grande 82, questa"comunella"ha portato questo posto ad esser tutto tranne il forum simpatico e interessante che era tempo fa....!!Qui loro stabiliscono regole...cosa puoi scrivere e cosa no...con chi puoi relazionarti e con chi no....l'ostracismo nei miei confronti...è dettato dal mio buon rapporto con chen e cat...ed altri personaggi sicuramente particolari...ma veri....!!!E si, questo adesso è il posto dell'illazione,dello sputtanamento,dell'insinuazione,della prevaricazione,dell'ostentazione del nulla,e se non sei con loro...sei contro di loro....ne sa qualcosa il sigAdmin Giovanni che si è preso dalgli insulti..alle minacce di querela soltanto per non aver voluto sottostare alle loro pressioni....!!!Per cui lanci cosa dirti?Benvenuto....qui è così....la tua vita privata è alla berlina...non meravigliarti c'è a chi come me è andata pure peggio....purtroppo anche questo è uno spaccato di questa povera italia...dove anche una normale passione viene presa dalla maestrina di turno,incompetente, quanto saccente..per un impotenza sessuale latente....vero Persa?Pensa che per arginare il fenomeno chen...queste menti"ELETTE"son state nominate anche moderatrici....facile intuire con quale senso di equità..e giustizia....!Lanci hai la mia solidarietà...e mi raccomando non mollare...purtroppola società è anche questa...purtroppo!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Ho solo una cosa da aggiungere, la cara PERSA/RITROVA, la MODERATRICE ha pensato bene di mandarmi DUE AMMONIMENTI per offese!!!!!

Non ci posso credere!!!!

Questa è la moderazione???

Io sono insultato attraverso giudizi espressi pubblicamente DA CHI NON HA TITOLO e io sono ammonito perchè rispondo alle offese???

Cara Pera/Ritrovata, torna pure a mandarmi messaggi privati (come fai con tutto il forum) per chiarire sempre le tue ragioni quando non sei in grado di esprimerle pubblicamente!!! Davvero complimenti


Anna A, non ho colto l'ironia perchè confesso che leggere ancora un intervento offensivo da Dererunnatura ho avuto il fumo agli occhi, devo ammettere che è l'unico utente che ha avuto il potere di farmi incazzare, anche se ormai la sto esorcizzando perchè vale meno del mio zerbino di casa


Dererumnatura, d'ora in poi, dato che non ti devo spiegazioni, ti metto nella lista ignorati, quindi puoi sparare tutte le sentenze che vuoi. Buona fortuna


Perse/Ritrovata ora dammi pure il terzo ammonimento, ma mi fa incazzare che io non possa metterti tra gli ignorati perchè sei un MODERATORE, ma sei un INCAPACE!!!!


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2008)

*Dererumnatura*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> ...l'ho sempre pensato..ora lo scrivo in chiaro...
> 
> ma come fai?a essere la compagna di un tipo come questo...come fai??
> 
> ...


Apprezzo che tu lo dica in chiaro, ci sono persone che lo dicono oscurate salvo poi averci dimestichezza....
A parte il carattere che quando c'é é sempre brutto.... stavolta mi stupisce che il contendere sia solo un'opinione osteggiata ma non discussa in modo equidistante.

Ha parlato di concetti, di linee guida, di valutazioni generali.... abbia torto o ragione, non é certo il solo ad avere queste opinioni.
Il problema di base é che quando una persona parla di problemi che toccano tutti, é normale che ci sia la fazione pro e contro.  
A quel punto scatta anche la necessità di punzecchiare e andare a pizzicare gli eventuali difetti o nervi scoperti che TUTTI abbiamo.... troppi ne ho visti in quasi tre anni di forum e ho sempre avuto il buongusto di parlare per ragioni, argomenti e concetti.... ma qualcuno prende questa EDUCAZIONE per ipocrisia o incapacità di fare sommosse verbali.... io credo più ad una sana e comprensibile antipatia che tutti abbiamo per qualcuno ma che la civiltà ci impone di tyenere per noi se non ha utilità contingente.
Detto questo riporto la barra al centro.... si può essere d'accordo o meno ma se si esprime un'opinione la si può confutare ma non trattare da mentecatto chi la sostiene.

Non voglio fare altre inutili e, per quel che vale ormai, sterili polemiche, ma se la le opinioni hanno pari dignità.... allora posso pensare che la  MIA personale opinione diverga dalla attuale concezione del forum?
Ci sono alcune realtà  che, a mio avviso, hanno utilità spurie e rendono questo sito diverso da quello che doveva essere, e che invece proprio grazie a queste caratteristiche era diventato. Se ricordarlo é superfluo, lo faccio lo stesso, il forum era nominatissimo in giornali, tv e radio... abbiamo avuto innumerevoli inviti sempre declinati perché con la proprietà si era definito che questo sito era e doveva restare un "confessionale" per chi entrava ed era imprescindibile che ne avesse le caratteristiche... 

Credo che oggi non sia più lo stesso, e non mi importa di cosa si faccia o non si faccia (incontri, cazzeggi, rubrichette...), conta che  era nato che per la funzione che il suo titolo espone.... il discorso poteva certo spaziare ma non snaturarsi in troppi rivoli argomentali.
Sia chiaro non sono manichea, ma un conto é discutere ed argomentare, altro é che sia diventata la succursale di un tabloid...  e neppure questo sarebbe un gran danno, se fosse il tutto fosse tenuto nella giusta regola e misura.

Quanto all'amministrazione di Giovanni, é chiaro che sia persona cortese, disponibile e pacata... ma questo che c'entra con la divergenza di opinioni in campo amministrativo?
Mi pare che nonostante le tante chiacchiere che si sono fatte... a personalizzare é proprio chi confuta senza sforzarsi di comprendere lo spirito della questione.
Per il resto, che devo dire, i forum si tirano in piedi e hanno la loro parabola.... come sia questa, dipende dal proseguimento, dael suo uso e della sua compartecipazione. 

Per chiudere lancillotto ha certo un suo carattere, sarà tutto quello che può apparire qui.... ma qui quanto ad apparire.... eviterei di approfondire perché a me non é mai piaciuto personalizzare ed il virtuale é un campo troppo anomale per valutare a fondo le persone. 
In qualche modo credo stia proprio pagando un SUO errore di valutazione personale, capita a tutti e, del resto, mi pare sia in buona e numerosa compagnia.
Bruja

p.s. Con lancillotto non applico resistenze.... tutto quello che NON può apparire sul forum é la parte che mi fa valutare che alla fine.... e sia detto "da amica"... intorno vedo solo del peggio.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro lancillotto.....anche tu alle prese con queste problematiche....conosciute ai più...sopratutto a noi appestati della 101....!Purtroppo questi 4 0 5 cialtroni...continuano ad arrogarsi il potere di giudicare,di moralizzare,di ghettizzare,seguiti da una frangetta di mezze figure prive di personalità..che han permesso loro..di far i comodacci loro...in chiaro ed in privato...!Vengo al dunque...i personaggi son i soliti...si passa dalle denunce di "DERERUM" natura...alle morali e reprimende della maestrina "RIPERSA"...per arrivare alle minacce del sign.FEDIFRAGO...il quale ha scambiato questo posto per un saloon di paese....per arrivare alle liste di prescrizione della sig. Lupa...la moralizzatrice...!!Intorno a questi 4 personaggi....ruotano una serie di mezze figure...che han ancora meno personalità dei soggetti prima citati...vedi mailea,iris,grande 82, questa"comunella"ha portato questo posto ad esser tutto tranne il forum simpatico e interessante che era tempo fa....!!Qui loro stabiliscono regole...cosa puoi scrivere e cosa no...con chi puoi relazionarti e con chi no....l'ostracismo nei miei confronti...è dettato dal mio buon rapporto con chen e cat...ed altri personaggi sicuramente particolari...ma veri....!!!E si, questo adesso è il posto dell'illazione,dello sputtanamento,dell'insinuazione,della prevaricazione,dell'ostentazione del nulla,e se non sei con loro...sei contro di loro....ne sa qualcosa il sigAdmin Giovanni che si è preso dalgli insulti..alle minacce di querela soltanto per non aver voluto sottostare alle loro pressioni....!!!Per cui lanci cosa dirti?Benvenuto....qui è così....la tua vita privata è alla berlina...non meravigliarti c'è a chi come me è andata pure peggio....purtroppo anche questo è uno spaccato di questa povera italia...dove anche una normale passione viene presa dalla maestrina di turno,incompetente, quanto saccente..per un impotenza sessuale latente....vero Persa?Pensa che per arginare il fenomeno chen...queste menti"ELETTE"son state nominate anche moderatrici....facile intuire con quale senso di equità..e giustizia....!Lanci hai la mia solidarietà...e mi raccomando non mollare...purtroppola società è anche questa...purtroppo!!


Non dirmi che dererumnatura è moderatrice, cazzo non posso ignorala....... ora vado a vedere....

Comuqne il problema non è la mia vita alla berlina, ma le ilazioni inventate che mi rompono le scatole


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Lanci*

Come volevasi dimostrare..questi son le menti elette deputate a moderare...a me mi han ammonito...per il carattere di scrittura....qui c'è gente che ha minacciato di querelare l'admin che gironzola serenamente come se nulla sia stato....!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Lanci*

Lancilotto...ma è prorio questo....il denigrare la persona...questo è ciò che questi signori son abituati a fare....non devi meravigliarti..io son passato per donna...a manganellatore..lascia perdere....!!


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Apprezzo che tu lo dica in chiaro, ci sono persone che lo dicono oscurate salvo poi averci dimestichezza....
> A parte il carattere che quando c'é é sempre brutto.... stavolta mi stupisce che il contendere sia solo un'opinione osteggiata ma non discussa in modo equidistante.
> 
> Ha parlato di concetti, di linee guida, di valutazioni generali.... abbia torto o ragione, non é certo il solo ad avere queste opinioni.
> ...


 
Il forum è diventato quello che è ora anche grazie a certi atteggiamenti tipici di chi lo utilizza più come sito di incontri e pettegolezzi che altro.....
Leggere anche in thread che sembrano all'apparenza avere altri temi..risposte o commenti come quelli di Lancillotto mi fa pensare davvero che lo scopo reale sia ben altro....il risultato comunque è solo uno...fa emergere non solo il carattere ma anche la sostanza di certi indivudui.

Per quanto riguarda il tuo P.S. è la traduzione del commento che hai sempre fatto ad altri: ci si fa bastare quello che si può....

Un abbraccio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ho solo una cosa da aggiungere, la cara PERSA/RITROVA, la MODERATRICE ha pensato bene di mandarmi DUE AMMONIMENTI per offese!!!!!
> 
> Non ci posso credere!!!!
> 
> ...


Sono allibita e non ritengo di doverti dare più spiegazioni né in pubblico né in privato in quanto non abbiamo evidentemente lo stesso modo di rapportarci alle persone. Credo proprio che tu continui ad attribuire a me eventi a cui sono estranea.


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ho solo una cosa da aggiungere, la cara PERSA/RITROVA, la MODERATRICE ha pensato bene di mandarmi DUE AMMONIMENTI per offese!!!!!
> 
> Non ci posso credere!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Per precisione e correttezza sono stata giustamente ammonita anche io...
Ma non sono cosi' complessata da fare la vittima...anche senza motivo....


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lancilotto...ma è prorio questo....il denigrare la persona...questo è ciò che questi signori son abituati a fare....non devi meravigliarti..io son passato per donna...a manganellatore..lascia perdere....!!


 
Tranquillo, dererum.... oramai è tra gli ignorati, quindi fuori dal mio campo visivo.

Ora aspetto il nuovo ammonimento dalla moderatrice per "gravi insulti" al moderatore..........


Mi dispiace però di aver perso le staffe..........  decisamente sono stancom, sono giorni che dormi pochissimo a causa del lavoro e questo ha di sicuro influito sulla mia reazione, ma tutto sommato, chissenefrega.


Dimenticavo
Minerva scusa se non ho colto la tua ironia, confesso che con te sono prevenuto perchè troppe volte hai usato atteggiamenti poco urbani. Tutto sommato anche questa volta hai cercato di sottolineare un mio errore, si vede che anche tu hai la MATITA ROSSA sempre in mano, ma va bene così.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono allibita e non ritengo di doverti dare più spiegazioni né in pubblico né in privato in quanto non abbiamo evidentemente lo stesso modo di rapportarci alle persone. Credo proprio che tu continui ad attribuire a me eventi a cui sono estranea.


 
come ti è estranea anche la moderazione, quindi, fai un favore al forum: DIMETTITI!!!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Lanci*

Perdonami ma non devi scusarti di nulla.....!!Qui le staffe te le fan perdere per davvero....la colpa viene sempre attribuita a chi reagisce...e non a chi provoca con nefandezze e pugnalate alle spalle...mi chiedo quando la maggioranza di persone di questo forum capiranno che son sempre le solite menti malate?Quando?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ho solo una cosa da aggiungere, la cara PERSA/RITROVA, la MODERATRICE ha pensato bene di mandarmi DUE AMMONIMENTI per offese!!!!!
> 
> Non ci posso credere!!!!
> 
> ...


Le offese sono offese e appellarsi a: "Ha cominciato prima lui/lei!" è infantile.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Apprezzo che tu lo dica in chiaro, ci sono persone che lo dicono oscurate salvo poi averci dimestichezza....
> A parte il carattere che quando c'é é sempre brutto.... stavolta mi stupisce che il contendere sia solo un'opinione osteggiata ma non discussa in modo equidistante.
> 
> Ha parlato di concetti, di linee guida, di valutazioni generali.... abbia torto o ragione, non é certo il solo ad avere queste opinioni.
> ...


le mie battute ovviamente sono per quelche appare in queste righe.
il resto non deve interessarmi è  solo materia vostra  .
sei una persona che stimo e mi piace leggerti  da tanto tempo senza farmi condizionare da altro


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le offese sono offese e appellarsi a: "Ha cominciato prima lui/lei!" è infantile.


 
che sia infantile è evidente da questo e altro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami ma non devi scusarti di nulla.....!!Qui le staffe te le fan perdere per davvero....la colpa viene sempre attribuita a chi reagisce...e non a chi provoca con nefandezze e pugnalate alle spalle...mi chiedo quando *la maggioranza di persone di questo forum capiranno* che son sempre le solite menti malate?Quando?


Il soggetto della frase è "la maggioranza" singolare, di conseguenza il verbo va concordato al singolare  "capirà".


Visto il tuo apprezzamente per lo "stile" Chen, credo che apprezzerai...


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le offese sono offese e appellarsi a: "Ha cominciato prima lui/lei!" è infantile.


 
OK, allora dimmi quali solo le offese??

Aver detto che fai moderazione PART-TIME??, questa è un offesa??

Leggi tutti i post e li giudichi sempre con il medesimo giudizio???

Possiamo noi ammonire la moderazione quando reputiamo che abbia sbagliato???


L'altra offesa quale sarebbe?? Aver fatto un IPOTESI di insulto per definire come la calunnia possa infangare una persona??


Dimmi perchè mi ammonisci e perchè avrei insultato, almeno possiamo disquisire su qualcosa.


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*...........*

Lo stabilite voi cosa sia infantile o meno?perchè a dire il vero quelle veramente infantili siete voi...e le vostre manifestazioni son sempre li a significarlo..purtroppo per noi tutti!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le offese sono offese e appellarsi a: "Ha cominciato prima lui/lei!" è infantile.


p.s. 

dato che è infantile, almeno dimmi che hai ammonito anche lei, o soltanto io perchè ho reagito??


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2008)

*Dererum*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Il forum è diventato quello che è ora anche grazie a certi atteggiamenti tipici di chi lo utilizza più come sito di incontri e pettegolezzi che altro.....
> Leggere anche in thread che sembrano all'apparenza avere altri temi..risposte o commenti come quelli di Lancillotto mi fa pensare davvero che lo scopo reale sia ben altro....il risultato comunque è solo uno...fa emergere non solo il carattere ma anche la sostanza di certi indivudui.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tuo P.S. è la traduzione del commento che hai sempre fatto ad altri: ci si fa bastare quello che si può....
> ...


Hai ragione a metà perché se presti attenzione il thread era nato come discussione, ma stranamente, é diventato ostico e anche peggio... sul carattere e la sostanza hai delle ragioni, la ragione l'avresti, come tutti noi se ci si potesse mettere a reale confronto. Non sai quante persone d'acchitto mi sono sembrate interessanti e credibili... poi il reale.....ma questa é un'altra storia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque é' vero, applico anche a me stessa la regola usuale, il problema é che sono talmente esigente, a tutto campo, che gli altri, nonostante le qualità eclatanti, alla prova pratica risultavano "cascame".... quindi mi contento.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Agosto 2008)

*che pena...*

....un uomo di oltre 50 anni...un padre di famiglia...

ma vai a lavorare...impiega meglio il tuo tempo....


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Persa*

Mi sbaglio...o  era contemplato nel regolamento...di non poter fare correzioni..ad eventuali errori nello scrivere...visto che non è un forum sulla lingua italiana....????Adesso chi ti ammonisce?chi controlla il tuo operato?chi controlla che sei una maestrina scarsa...e frustrata?Chiedero al sig admin se il tuo operato sia nell rispetto del regolamento....un moderatore dovrebbe dar esempio...e tu sei un pessimo esempio....!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragione a metà perché se presti attenzione il thread era nato come discussione, ma stranamente, é diventato ostico e anche peggio... sul carattere e la sostanza hai delle ragioni, la ragione l'avresti, come tutti noi se ci si potesse mettere a reale confronto. Non sai quante persone d'acchitto mi sono sembrate interessanti e credibili... poi il reale.....ma questa é un'altra storia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Scusa se ti correggo, io non ho aperto questo THREAD, ma lo ha fatto la moderatrice estrapolando i post da un altro thread e attribuendone a me la partenità!!

Diciamo le come come stanno.


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> le mie battute ovviamente sono per quelche appare in queste righe.
> il resto non deve interessarmi è solo materia vostra .
> sei una persona che stimo e mi piace leggerti da tanto tempo senza farmi condizionare da altro


 
E' un piacere che esista chi sa leggere, argomentare ed intendere.... mai dubitato comunque  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Dererum*

Che fai adesso lo denunci?poi denunci pure me? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  non sei infantile sei semplicemente ridicola...!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> p.s.
> 
> dato che è infantile, almeno dimmi che hai ammonito anche lei, o soltanto io perchè ho reagito??


L'ammonizione (che è stato ricevuta da molti senza suscitare alcuna reazione abnorme se non in una forumista) è dovuta in base alle regole del forum che si rifanno alla nota netiquette.
La segnalazione è visibile nel post indicato come un cartellino rosso.
Accusare un moderatore di non essere perfetto e di non vedere tutto è equivalente alla reazione del calciatore espluso nei confronti dell'arbitro.
Qui si è fatto ben volentieri a meno dell'arbitro finché la maggioranza non ne ha sentito la necessità per salvare il forum proprio da persone come Oscuro (e i suoi "amici" che lui cita che intervengono quasi esclusivamente per provocare o alimentare fuochi) a cui ti sta appoggiando.


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2008)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Scusa se ti correggo, io non ho aperto questo THREAD, ma lo ha fatto la moderatrice estrapolando i post da un altro thread e attribuendone a me la partenità!!
> 
> Diciamo le come come stanno.


Ok, comunque non cambia molto quella che é l'influenza e l'interesse generale della questione.... qui sono in discussione la libertà di espressione e di opinione.... e la speculare libertà di condividere o meno..... oltre alla capacità di discutere senza trascendere.  
Se ad una ragione o argomento si risponde con il carico di pregiudizi o antipatie, qualunque cosa venga detta,  alla fineé solo condimento inutile alla sostanza del problema base..
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Persa*

Persa....io non appoggio nessuno....ma certo far notare con supponenza il refuso di un forumista non credo sia nelle pecularietà di intervento di un moderatore!Adesso chiederò se il tuo sia un comportamento consono ad un moderatore....la legge dovrebbe valere per tutti...per te in primis,  dovresti dar l'esempio....vabbè...l'esempio.....!!!Poi ti inviterei a relazionarti verso la mia persona con più serenità...io qui no ho amici...il tuo problema e che sei tu ad averne...e a me non son simpatici...per evidenti ragioni....questo cara Ripersa è un tuo problema...non il mio!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ammonizione (che è stato ricevuta da molti senza suscitare alcuna reazione abnorme se non in una forumista) è dovuta in base alle regole del forum che si rifanno alla nota netiquette.
> La segnalazione è visibile nel post indicato come un cartellino rosso.
> Accusare un moderatore di non essere perfetto e di non vedere tutto è equivalente alla reazione del calciatore espluso nei confronti dell'arbitro.
> Qui si è fatto ben volentieri a meno dell'arbitro finché la maggioranza non ne ha sentito la necessità per salvare il forum proprio da persone come Oscuro (e i suoi "amici" che lui cita che intervengono quasi esclusivamente per provocare o alimentare fuochi) a cui ti sta appoggiando.


 
Gli arbitri sono anche sospesi, parlando calcisticamente quando non sono super brapartes.

Ti ho fatto delle domande in chiaro, ma ancora una volta rispondi in modo offuscato, ti chiedo se anche chi ha offeso è stato ammonito, ma sembra che non ti interessi fare chiarezza.

Ti chiedo anche quale offesa avrei fatto a derenum.... ma non mi dai soddisfazioni.....


Come posso riconoscerti il ruolo di moderatore??? solo perchè c'era un posto vacante e tu sei caduta li???

Decisamente abbiamo fatto dei bei progressi.... e poi voi mi citate FA????


Ma per piacere........




Le ammonizioni ti ricordo che ci stanno nella misura in cui sono giuste, quando sono gratuite come le tue di oggi, si contestano!!!!!

A questo punto posso davvero dire che se rimangono queste ammonizioni tolgo il disturbo, perchè a me disturba vedere DUE CARTELLINI ROSSI INGIUSTAMENTE ASSEGNATEMI ogni volta che entro nel mio pannello utente.

Dimostrami che sono SACROSANTI o ELEVALI


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Scusa se ti correggo, io non ho aperto questo THREAD, ma lo ha fatto la moderatrice estrapolando i post da un altro thread e attribuendone a me la partenità!!
> 
> Diciamo le come come stanno.


Diciamo le cose come stanno.
Io sono intervenuta in un altra discussione alleggerendola perché (per motivi a me oscuri) stava divendando pesante per gli scambi tra te e Alce.
Non hai capito il senso del mio intervento e mi hai accusata di non saper fare la moderatrice (quasi si rattasse di un mestiere retribuito) avendo, in questo caso, cattiva memoria delle vicende del forum e di perché e con quali modalità e limiti (ovvero di essere più leggera possibile) fosse nata la moderazione.
Ho spiegato le mie intenzioni a te e a tutti in chiaro e te ne ho date altre in privato, non per oscurità, ma per correttezza nei confronti degli altri utenti che possono giustamente trovare noiose eccessive spiegazioni.
Ho pure spezzato la discussione per consentire un confronto sull'argomento moderazione che, ripeto, è solo un onere (non portando alcun vantaggio a chi la esercita).
Poi se vuoi tornare alla non moderazione e, di conseguenza, al libertinaggio nel forum e il conseguente suo affossamento credo che questa resti una tua opinione condivisibile da altri, ma non credo dalla maggioranza.
Per mandato del forum e come regola generale i moderatori non sono tenuti a rendere ragione del loro operato e io sto commettendo un grosso errore dandotene ragione e lo faccio in nome di quella che credevo fosse un'amicizia virtuale nata tra noi al mio ingresso nel forum.
I cartellini sono visibili nei post e basta che tu rilegga i tuoi per comprendere perché siano stati segnalati. Non mi fai davvero cadere nella trappola di ripetere gli insulti tuoi o altrui.

P.S. Non mi illudo che tu mi faccia le scuse che mi sarebbero dovute.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Tranquillo, dererum.... oramai è tra gli ignorati, quindi fuori dal mio campo visivo.
> 
> Ora aspetto il nuovo ammonimento dalla moderatrice per "gravi insulti" al moderatore..........
> 
> ...


detesto le maestrine ma a furia di leggerti in reprimende contro chi non rispetta le regole, chi non sa argomentare , 
il tuo autoincensarti e , come dicevo nel post,
la boriosa richiesta di interlocutori all'altezza che ho letto in qualche messaggio
mi 

stimola a prenderti in giro facendoti notare gli evidenti limiti di scrittura.
un po' come tempo fa feci con chen e il suo congiuntivo,
poi è chiaro che tutti si sbaglia e non siamo certo qui a fare l'analisi logica e grammaticale a quello che si scrive.
io ti ricordavo diverso, non so cosa ti sia successo ma mi parevi più discorsivo e sereno.
così come sei mi susciti le battute e i modi poco urbani dei quali parli


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Agosto 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ...l'ho sempre pensato..ora lo scrivo in chiaro...
> 
> ma come fai?a essere la compagna di un tipo come questo...come fai??
> 
> ...



Sarà una banalità ma il detto “Tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito” per me è sacrosanto.
L'intimità di un rapporto matrimoniale è sacra: nessuno ha il diritto di mettersi in mezzo.
Ho avuto modo di leggere una chat di mia moglie con una amica, in cui l'amica mi fa gentilmente “a pezzi” e consiglia a mia moglie di separarsi.
Mi ha fatto molto male e mi fa ancora male questa cosa.
Questa amica mi è sempre stata antipatica e la criticavo spesso perché vendeva a mia moglie baggianate di polveri per fare shakes dimagranti.
Ma perlomeno questa amica mi conosceva personalmente.
Ti auguro che tu non sia mai vittima di una situazione del genere, perché fa molto male.
Dererum, è assurdo giudicare qualcuno da quel che scrive in un forum.
IO SONO infinitamente di più delle quattro cazzate che scrivo.
Puoi giudicare quel che scrivo, non puoi giudicare me come persona.
Non ci insegnano da piccoli a tenere separata la persona dalle azioni che compie?
È ingiusto attaccare una persona nella sua dignità, nelle cose a cui tiene di più.
Secondo me devi delle scuse a Lancillotto.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Diciamo le cose come stanno.
> Io sono intervenuta in un altra discussione alleggerendola perché (per motivi a me oscuri) stava divendando pesante per gli scambi tra te e Alce.
> Non hai capito il senso del mio intervento e mi hai accusata di non saper fare la moderatrice (quasi si rattasse di un mestiere retribuito) avendo, in questo caso, cattiva memoria delle vicende del forum e di perché e con quali modalità e limiti (ovvero di essere più leggera possibile) fosse nata la moderazione.
> Ho spiegato le mie intenzioni a te e a tutti in chiaro e te ne ho date altre in privato, non per oscurità, ma per correttezza nei confronti degli altri utenti che possono giustamente trovare noiose eccessive spiegazioni.
> ...


 
Tu hai continuato a moderare a spanne dicendo che "non esiste una vera regola alla moderazione", quindi ti stai contraddicendo

In quando all'insulto che ho fatto a dererum tu hai praso un IPOTESI e sottolineo IPOTESI come un offesa, quando lei ha utilizzato un RIFERIMENTO BEN PRECISO ad insulti fatti alla mia persona e NON VUOI DARE SPIEGAZIONI

Continui a mettterti su un PIEDISTALLO e ti arrocchi dietro il tuo ruolo per non SPIEGARE LE TUE PREFERENZE decisionali

E poi vorresti anche le mie scuse????

Cara la mia maestrina, forse sei tue che devi scendere dalla cattedra e cominciare ad ammettere che sei un essere umano pure tu e poi commettere delle cazzate. 

Il signor EINSTEIN ammise di aver fatto l'errore più grande della sua vita quando inventò la COSTANTE COSMOLOGICA, ma lui era un GENIO!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> detesto le maestrine ma a furia di leggerti in reprimende contro chi non rispetta le regole, chi non sa argomentare ,
> il tuo autoincensarti e , come dicevo nel post,
> la boriosa richiesta di interlocutori all'altezza che ho letto in qualche messaggio
> mi
> ...


Cara Minerva

devi sapere che io sono fiero di aver fatto solo le scuole medie e un misero corso professionale di 2 anni dove non si studiava a scrivere, ma soltanto ad entrare nel mondo del lavoro.

E' facile fare le maestrine e tirare con la matita rossa sotto le parole sbagliate, cosa che poi spesso accade quando scrivi velocemente. 

Tutto sommato però quando mi guardo intorno e leggo quello che qui si scrive, ti assicuro che non mi sento affatto inferiore.

Comunque tu, come tutti gli altri professori, potete ridere dei miei errori, io anche su quello applico l'autoironia perchè SO DI NON SAPERE, a differenza di chi crede di sapere tutto.

E tu poi che citi le mie reprimende e i miei autoincensamenti, come mai non itervieni quando parlo di sociologia, si psicologia, di filosofia??? Devi cercare solo il MARCIO perchè ci sguazzi meglio dentro??

Non ti ho mai visto partecipare a certi thread con la stessa insistenza con cui punzecchi questo o quello....... della serie: meglio giudicare che esporsi!!!

Io almeno il coraggio di vivere ce l'ho


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sarà una banalità ma il detto “Tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito” per me è sacrosanto.
> L'intimità di un rapporto matrimoniale è sacra: nessuno ha il diritto di mettersi in mezzo.
> Ho avuto modo di leggere una chat di mia moglie con una amica, in cui l'amica mi fa gentilmente “a pezzi” e consiglia a mia moglie di separarsi.
> Mi ha fatto molto male e mi fa ancora male questa cosa.
> ...


Questa è la ragione per cui da mesi contesto alcuni utenti del forum e perchè spesso sono irriconoscibile nei miei interventi.

Grazie


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Giobbe*

Buon giorno non ci siam presentati..!Condivido pienamente il tuo scritto, trovo estremamente grave le parole di dererum..che non è nuova a simili uscite"MATURE"....!Giobbe la cosà più grave sai qua'è?la sensazione o percezione di immunità che è stata data a questi 4 cafoncelli...ai quali sembra tutto permesso....si fanno le regole,le disfano,le applicano...solo a chi non condivede il loro operato o non segue le loro linee di pensiero...come se ne avessero uno poi....!Qui si è arrivati a minacciare di querela l'amministratore per una stupida votazione....quale scuse ti puoi aspettare???


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Lanci*

Lanci....tieni presente che la maestrina...commentando la passioni che ho per le macchine sportive....tu ne sai qualcosa....mi ha fatto simpaticamente notare...che la mia non sarebbe una sana passione..ma un impotenza sessuale latente...!!queste son le maestre che insegnano nella scuola italiana...adesso è facilmente comprensibile il degrado culturale di studenti e professsori....!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

O.T.
Un forum è un luogo di confronto.
Non è obbligatorio confrontarsi con chi non ci piace o affrontare argomenti che non ci interessano.
Il forum si è forse fin troppo espanso nel corso dell'ultimo anno e consente di incontrarsi/confrontarsi/scontrarsi in sezioni diverse.
E' normale per come viene fruito che non sempre si possa intervenire in un argomento (che pure ci pare interessante) con cognizione di causa e avendo presente i precedenti interventi.
Però bisognerebbe avere presente almeno i propri.
Invito tutti, in qualità di utente, a prendersi un momento di pausa, una camomilla o quant'altro possa essere rinfrescante in quanto la discussione presente sta degenerando con svantaggio di tutti.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> Un forum è un luogo di confronto.
> Non è obbligatorio confrontarsi con chi non ci piace o affrontare argomenti che non ci interessano.
> Il forum si è forse fin troppo espanso nel corso dell'ultimo anno e consente di incontrarsi/confrontarsi/scontrarsi in sezioni diverse.
> ...


 
Scusa se te lo chiedo: ma mi stai prendendo in giro????

o anche questa domanda è un offesa????

Ti ho chiesto spiegazioni, le sto aspettando prima di andare a prendermi la camomilla e poi a dormire......

Tu in passato hai sempre detto che ti auspicavi che io non uscissi sal forum, vuoi ora esserne la causa??? Non so, vorrei sapere che intenzioni hai??

Vuoi ignorarmi in eterno??


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lanci....tieni presente che la maestrina...commentando la passioni che ho per le macchine sportive....tu ne sai qualcosa....mi ha fatto simpaticamente notare...che la mia non sarebbe una sana passione..ma un impotenza sessuale latente...!!queste son le maestre che insegnano nella scuola italiana...adesso è facilmente comprensibile il degrado culturale di studenti e professsori....!!!


 
Anche Enzo Ferrari era un noto impotente!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sarà una banalità ma il detto “Tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito” per me è sacrosanto.
> L'intimità di un rapporto matrimoniale è sacra: nessuno ha il diritto di mettersi in mezzo.
> Ho avuto modo di leggere una chat di mia moglie con una amica, in cui l'amica mi fa gentilmente “a pezzi” e consiglia a mia moglie di separarsi.
> Mi ha fatto molto male e mi fa ancora male questa cosa.
> ...


e  chiudiamola in gloria con una messa cantata e non se ne parli più.


























io propongo when the saints go marchining.

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=RuO5wzIiIdw


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Persa*

Persa...io ti inviterei a prendere atto che se la discussione è degenerata, è per l'insipienza del tuo operato....poi ti inviterei a prendere atto...che forse non sei la persona più indicata a svolgrere il ruolo di operatore all'interno di questo posto....sicuramente non dai percezione di serenità ed equilibrio...!Diciamola tutta...sei sfacciatamente di parte...caratteristica che in me fece nascere dubbi ed inquietudini già all'epoca...corobborate a tutt'oggi da un operato che definire fazioso è un eufemismo....!!!Nel tuo the....andrebbe messa qualche pasticca di quelle forti......da non risveglio...!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Scusa se te lo chiedo: ma mi stai prendendo in giro????
> 
> o anche questa domanda è un offesa????
> 
> ...


Ti ho risposto in chiaro e in privato per l'inizio di questa discussione.
Ho risposto in chiaro (come NON  devono fare i moderatori per non alimentare polemiche) dicendoti che le ammonizioni (che lasciano il tempo che trovano per volere di chi ha dato gli scarsi poteri della moderazione) sono visibile e che, di conseguenza, puoi vedere, come chiunque, i post che hanno ricevuto il cartellino.
La ragione del cartellino è comprensibile leggendo i post.
Non so quale altra spiegazione tu possa richiedere.



Se qualcuno (non mi riferisco a te) sta aspettando che io perda la pazienza e incominci a insultare conviene che si prepari il sacco a pelo e generi di prima necessità.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e chiudiamola in gloria con una messa cantata e non se ne parli più.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


direttamente dal film "five pennies"


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e chiudiamola in gloria con una messa cantata e non se ne parli più.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
grazie, mi hai regalato 5 minuti di gioia, adoro quel film INTROVABILE.........


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Persa....*

Persa...tu già mi hai insultato schernendo il mio rifuso sul singolare...e adesso son io che mando un avviso:Se si pensa di intimidire oscuro con ammonizioni per istigazioni al suicidio...bè altro che sacco a pelo....qualcuno si trovi un buon avvocato...!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto in chiaro e in privato per l'inizio di questa discussione.
> Ho risposto in chiaro (come NON devono fare i moderatori per non alimentare polemiche) dicendoti che le ammonizioni (che lasciano il tempo che trovano per volere di chi ha dato gli scarsi poteri della moderazione) sono visibile e che, di conseguenza, puoi vedere, come chiunque, i post che hanno ricevuto il cartellino.
> La ragione del cartellino è comprensibile leggendo i post.
> Non so quale altra spiegazione tu possa richiedere.
> ...


non ho mica capito: dove è che si leggono le ammonizioni?
chissà quante ne ho io ma non ne ho mai letta una.
come si fa'


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto in chiaro e in privato per l'inizio di questa discussione.
> Ho risposto in chiaro (come NON devono fare i moderatori per non alimentare polemiche) dicendoti che le ammonizioni (che lasciano il tempo che trovano per volere di chi ha dato gli scarsi poteri della moderazione) sono visibile e che, di conseguenza, puoi vedere, come chiunque, i post che hanno ricevuto il cartellino.
> La ragione del cartellino è comprensibile leggendo i post.
> Non so quale altra spiegazione tu possa richiedere.
> ...


Io sono un analfabeta aculturato, ma credo che le mie domande siano ben chiare.

Dato però che la la gnorri, chiederò a qualcuno di scrivere le domande per conto mio, dato che non ne vuoi sapere di spiegarmi QUALE OFFESA AVREI ARRECATO, e PERCHE' l'ammonizione io l'ho presa e la TUA AMICA NO!!!

Fino a prova contraria le ipotesi servono a spiegare delle teorie per confermarle o confutarle. Io NON HO OFFESO NESSUNO, mentre SONO STATO OFFESO e in questo momento TU MI STAI OFFENDENDO NON DANDO RISPOSTE ed EVADENDO AL TUO RUOLO.

Devo farti tradurre le mie domande???

In che lingua le vuoi?? Preferisci termini pedagogici???

Ho sonno e vorrei andare a dormire, ma voglio prima delle risposte, le esigo e me le devi in qualità di moderatrice, altro che NON SONO TENUTA


Anche l'arbitro dopo un ammonizione o sospensione MOTIVA LA RAGIONE!!!!

Ricordalo, la democrazia è ugale in ogni parte del mondo, tu stai applicando una dittatua


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Anna*

Tranquilla ammoniscono solo i soliti....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Persa...tu già mi hai insultato schernendo il mio rifuso sul singolare...e adesso son io che mando un avviso:Se si pensa di intimidire oscuro con ammonizioni per istigazioni al suicidio...bè altro che sacco a pelo....qualcuno si trovi un buon avvocato...!!!


uhhh adesso...

quando mi porti a ballare il lissio?


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Lanci*

Lanci ho chiesto a giovanni se l'operato di persa sia giusto nelle modalità e nel resto, trovo pazzesco che dereum non abbia subito sanzioni...!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ho mica capito: dove è che si leggono le ammonizioni?
> chissà quante ne ho io ma non ne ho mai letta una.
> come si fa'


Se tu avessi ricevuto ammonizioni (che ripeto hanno il solo valore di un minimo richiamo al rispetto degli altri utenti) te ne saresti accorta e le vedresti andando sul tuo pannello utente.
Contrariamente a quanto è richiesta dalla netiquette, qui non si ritiene di dover segnalare l'uso di parolacce per mantenere il più possibile il forum libero.
Infatti la sanzione più forte applicabile è lo spostamento in scannatoio...


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*anna*

Quando vuoi....però son più tipo da tecno-house...poi di lissio...non ci ho nulla...per fortuna....!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lanci ho chiesto a giovanni se l'operato di persa sia giusto nelle modalità e nel resto, trovo pazzesco che dereum non abbia subito sanzioni...!!!


 
dererum è amica di persa, non lo sapevi??

E persa non ravvisa offesa in ciò che ha scritto dererum, ecco perchè lavora PART-TIME, ma io sono offensivo, loro...... non so......


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se tu avessi ricevuto ammonizioni (che ripeto hanno il solo valore di un minimo richiamo al rispetto degli altri utenti) te ne saresti accorta e le vedresti andando sul tuo pannello utente.
> Contrariamente a quanto è richiesta dalla netiquette, qui non si ritiene di dover segnalare l'uso di parolacce per mantenere il più possibile il forum libero.
> Infatti la sanzione più forte applicabile è lo spostamento in scannatoio...


se hanno il valore che hanno, le togli o mi dimostri dove sono offensive!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Lanci*

Lo sò bene....li conosco bene....son i soli4 e ho fatto anche i nomi....ho sensazione che presto uno dei 4 lo conoscerò di persona....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando vuoi....però son più tipo da tecno-house...poi di lissio...non ci ho nulla...per fortuna....!!


tecno? hai detto tecno?
aborro.
ti insegno il tango se vuoi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io sono un analfabeta aculturato, ma credo che le mie domande siano ben chiare.
> 
> Dato però che la la gnorri, chiederò a qualcuno di scrivere le domande per conto mio, dato che non ne vuoi sapere di spiegarmi QUALE OFFESA AVREI ARRECATO, e PERCHE' l'ammonizione io l'ho presa e la TUA AMICA NO!!!
> 
> ...


Le ammonizioni le ha ricevute anche l'altra utente e più rapidamente di quanto sia stata la tua risposta che se non ricordi essere stata offensiva puoi rileggere.

Ora mi viene il dubbio che i cartellini siano visibili solo dai moderatori.
Mi spiace.
Così come mi spiace questo tuo accanirti nei miei confronti.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno non ci siam presentati..!Condivido pienamente il tuo scritto, trovo estremamente grave le parole di dererum..che non è nuova a simili uscite"MATURE"....!Giobbe la cosà più grave sai qua'è?la sensazione o percezione di immunità che è stata data a questi 4 cafoncelli...ai quali sembra tutto permesso....si fanno le regole,le disfano,le applicano...solo a chi non condivede il loro operato o non segue le loro linee di pensiero...come se ne avessero uno poi....!Qui si è arrivati a minacciare di querela l'amministratore per una stupida votazione....quale scuse ti puoi aspettare???



Io penso che la moderazione sia un male necessario.
Ai miei occhi questo forum è ben moderato.
Non trovo nulla da obiettare al lavoro dei moderatori.
Considero Persa una donna intelligente, sensibile, paziente e assolutamente imparziale.
Dipendesse da me inasprirei ancora di più la moderazione rendendo “Lo scannatoio” simile alla 101: con obbligo d'iscrizione supplementare e nascosto ai motori di ricerca.
Non tanto per i “Franti che sghignazzano a dottrina” che non danno tanto fastidio, ma per contrastare le offese personali che a volte possono ferire la dignità di una persona.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se tu avessi ricevuto ammonizioni (che ripeto hanno il solo valore di un minimo richiamo al rispetto degli altri utenti) te ne saresti accorta e le vedresti andando sul tuo pannello utente.
> Contrariamente a quanto è richiesta dalla netiquette, qui non si ritiene di dover segnalare l'uso di parolacce per mantenere il più possibile il forum libero.
> Infatti la sanzione più forte applicabile è lo spostamento in scannatoio...


ho capito. denghiù.


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*AnnA*

Tu lo sai che per te ho un debole virtuale....per cui accetterei quasi tutto...anche che tu attentassi alla mia virtù....ma son tranquillo...non lo faresti mai....!!Allora vada per un tango.....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lo sò bene....li conosco bene....son i soli4 e ho fatto anche i nomi....ho sensazione che presto uno dei 4 lo conoscerò di persona....!!!


ideona: organizziamo un porta a porta casalingo.
chi si occupa della colonna sonora?
posso farlo io? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ghghgh

come moderatore vedrei bene giobbe... tanto... più di pace e voletevi bene di lui, in giro non c'è


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io penso che la moderazione sia un male necessario.
> Ai miei occhi questo forum è ben moderato.
> Non trovo nulla da obiettare al lavoro dei moderatori.
> Considero Persa una donna intelligente, sensibile, paziente e assolutamente imparziale.
> ...


 
Mi appello a te e alla tua visione imparziale. 

Sono stato tacciato di aver offeso la moderazione perchè non interviene o interviene male definendo lavoro PART-TIME

e poi sono stato ammonito perchè ho espresso un ipotesi.

Secondo te sono tutte offese queste cose??

Io sono stato definito un PIRLA e oggi per non ripetere il termine, si usano i puntini di sospensione per riprendere un concetto espresso in passato, quando non c'era la moderazione, ma di questo si tiene conto solo del mio intervento in reazione


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Giobbe*

Guarda io all'epoca mi son astenuto dal votare per la moderazione....per un semplice motivo:Ritenevo le persone deputate a tale compito completamente inadatte... prive di equilibrio...di credibilità!!Ritenevo solo bruia e l'admin giovanni...avessero le giuste capacità ed il rispetto di gran parte dell'utenza!!é andata come è andata...ma sul buon andamento del forum, giobbe dissento pienamente....ed esternazioni come quella di lancillotto son la prova del mio pensiero....!!!|


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le ammonizioni le ha ricevute anche l'altra utente e più rapidamente di quanto sia stata la tua risposta che se non ricordi essere stata offensiva puoi rileggere.
> 
> Ora mi viene il dubbio che i cartellini siano visibili solo dai moderatori.
> Mi spiace.
> *Così come mi spiace questo tuo accanirti nei miei confronti.*


 
Non hai ancora visto nulla!!!

MI HAI OFFESO, gravevemente offfeso e non te ne rendi conto, e poi mi vieni a parlare di pedagogia e dell'ipotesi che IO MI SCUSI CON TE!!!!


RIDICOLO


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*anna*

Mhhhhh...nel mio caso preferisco più una bella sorpresa....senza invito....!!!A me piacciono le sorprese.....!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

Mi sono disconnessa per verificare se i cartellini sono visibili e ho visto che non lo sono.
Mi dispiace perché per non spezzare o far precipitare un'intera discussione, magari vivace, ma interessante, usare i cartellini lo consideravo un mezzo utile per mantenere il confronto nei limiti.
Certo che se gli utenti fanno la contabilità dei cartellini non possono certo farla di quelli che non vedono.
E per me è un po' difficile rendere ragione di quel che mi sembrava evidente, ovvero dell'intervento puntuale a segnalare all'utente che ha esagerato nei modi di moderarsi.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ho mica capito: dove è che si leggono le ammonizioni?
> chissà quante ne ho io ma non ne ho mai letta una.
> come si fa'


vai nel mio profilo


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu lo sai che per te ho un debole virtuale....per cui accetterei quasi tutto...anche che tu attentassi alla mia virtù....ma son tranquillo...non lo faresti mai....!!Allora vada per un tango.....!!


niente tango allora. il tango è sensuale.
e non si può ballare il tango come se fosse un pezzo tecno. mi rifiuto.


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Anna*

Va bene il tango.....basta che non attenti alla mia virtù....ed essendo una donna tutta di un pezzo son portato a fidarmi....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Va bene il tango.....basta che non attenti alla mia virtù....ed essendo una donna tutta di un pezzo son portato a fidarmi....!!!


e ma uffa. sei troppo per bene. scommetto che fra poco diventerai amico di giobbe e chi si è visto si è visto e arrivederci suonatori.


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Anna*

Dai......che stò fatto di non delineare marcatamente il buono dal meno buono....affascina...a me piace passare per il bravo ragazzo....per l'uomo tutto d'un pezzo....poi chissà se son così.....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai......che stò fatto di non delineare marcatamente il buono dal meno buono....affascina...a me piace passare per il bravo ragazzo....per l'uomo tutto d'un pezzo....poi chissà se son così.....!!!


ma che t'inventi johnny


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*..........*

Dai che lo sai...son tanto angelo e un pò diavoletto.....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che lo sai...son tanto angelo e un pò diavoletto.....!!


 
quando scrivi coroborate mi fai conturbare, lo sai


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*...............*

Qui a roma...si usa così...corobborare....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui a roma...si usa così...corobborare....!!!


 
mmmm me sa de cosa zozza ma me piace...


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*Anna*

Te piacciono e cose zozze???Non si direbbe......cmq se insisti dopo ilo tango ti porto in qualche prato a vedere le cose zozze....dei cani.....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te piacciono e cose zozze???Non si direbbe......cmq se insisti dopo ilo tango ti porto in qualche prato a vedere le cose zozze....dei cani.....!!
















ma quand'è che si festeggia sant oscuro protettore dei fetenti?


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*.....*

ogni giorno!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ogni giorno!!!


a ecco. auguri, allora


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2008)

*...............*

Ogni giorno voglio gli auguri...e...qualcos'altro...!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

*Rinnovo il mio pensiero ...*



Mari' ha detto:


> MAI chiesi la moderazione, ho Sempre optato per la sospensione
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*... E SOTTOSCRIVO!







*​


----------



## Old geisha (11 Agosto 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni giorno voglio gli auguri...e...qualcos'altro...!!


 
accontentarsi no????????


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Cara Minerva
> 
> devi sapere che io sono fiero di aver fatto solo le scuole medie e un misero corso professionale di 2 anni dove non si studiava a scrivere, ma soltanto ad entrare nel mondo del lavoro.
> 
> ...


-a dire la verità non ne ho visti ma in ogni caso non ne sarei all'altezza e mi spiace che ti sia arrivato l'esatto contrario di quello che intendevo dire 


-vivo e mi muovo nella limpidezza  e non permetto certo a te o a chiunque di affermare il contrario

-giudicare significa  esporsi


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e  chiudiamola in gloria con una messa cantata e non se ne parli più.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grandissimo Danny Kaye  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  gente rara!

Grazie Anna per averlo postato.


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> grazie, mi hai regalato 5 minuti di gioia, adoro quel film INTROVABILE.........



Hai provato qua?

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=6981538


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io penso che la moderazione sia un male necessario.
> Ai miei occhi questo forum è ben moderato.
> Non trovo nulla da obiettare al lavoro dei moderatori.
> Considero Persa una donna intelligente, sensibile, paziente e assolutamente imparziale.
> ...


Ci avevo pensato ... chi altro si associa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ci avevo pensato ... chi altro si associa?


Ho letto che creare zone private che richiedono un'iscrizione crea maggiore audience


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho letto che creare zone private che richiedono un'iscrizione crea maggiore audience


E' vero solo in minima parte. La maggioranza degli utenti non vuole segretarsi.

Però si può discutere...


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> E' vero solo in minima parte. La maggioranza degli utenti non vuole segretarsi.
> 
> Però si può discutere...


ma anche no.
personalmente mi sono espressa anche troppe volte su quanto trovi ridicolo che un gruppo di persone "mature" almeno per un fatto anagrafico, abbia bisogno di moderatori.
il fatto poi che addirittura non li si possa mettere in discussione ...è simpaticamente una baggianata.diciamo chenon mi pongo neanche il problema .cerco di stare nel buon senso,
ogni tanto vado fuori dalle righe...ma non è certo il cartellino ad infastidirmi.
ma la maggior parte del forum così ha deciso e così è
avrei una propostina per lancillotto:
prendi bruja e fatevi un bel ferragosto romantico ,
magari in una delle sette stanze disponibili a San Fruttuoso di Camogli...di cui marì ha postato belle foto.
alla faccia delle chiacchere e dei pettegolezzi


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io penso che la moderazione sia un male necessario.
> Ai miei occhi questo forum è ben moderato.
> Non trovo nulla da obiettare al lavoro dei moderatori.
> Considero Persa una donna intelligente, sensibile, paziente e assolutamente imparziale.
> ...


anvedi er santo...
ma cosa ne sai tu di come è la 101, visto che non risulti fra gli iscritti?
spii dalla fessura, eh.... ahò hai visto er santo che lenza?
altro che franti e dottrina....


----------



## Nordica (12 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anvedi er santo...
> ma cosa ne sai tu di come è la 101, visto che non risulti fra gli iscritti?
> spii dalla fessura, eh.... ahò hai visto er santo che lenza?
> altro che franti e dottrina....


ricordiamoci del keylogger!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche no.
> personalmente mi sono espressa anche troppe volte su quanto trovi ridicolo che un gruppo di persone "mature" almeno per un fatto anagrafico, abbia bisogno di moderatori.
> il fatto poi che addirittura non li si possa mettere in discussione ...è simpaticamente una baggianata.diciamo chenon mi pongo neanche il problema .cerco di stare nel buon senso,
> ogni tanto vado fuori dalle righe...ma non è certo il cartellino ad infastidirmi.
> ...


Ottimo suggerimento, purtroppo per impedimetni logistici i viaggi romantici ci sono negati.......

Comunque sui recenti eventi del forum hai espresso esattamente il mio pensiero


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ricordiamoci del keylogger!!!


io il suo keylogger lo avrei immerso nell'acqua santa. chissà se poi avrebbe funzionato ancora o avrebbe captato le mail di santa rita anzichè le mail di sua moglie...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ottimo suggerimento, purtroppo per impedimetni logistici i viaggi romantici ci sono negati.......
> 
> *Comunque sui recenti eventi del forum hai espresso esattamente il mio pensiero*


anche il mio se può essere utile.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2008)

credo che mi scapperà di fare una protesta .
non c'è una tonalità di azzurro che vada bene
aborro


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che mi scapperà di fare una protesta .
> non c'è una tonalità di azzurro che vada bene
> aborro


sei sempre la solita cagacazzi. sappilo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei sempre la solita cagacazzi. sappilo.


lo so, non lo sapessi
ma lo so


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> sei sempre la solita cagacazzi. sappilo.


 
Meglio cacadubbi.... é più consono!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi dubitare é la speculazione indagatoria del ragionare... perfetta per Minerva!
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Meglio cacadubbi.... é più consono!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anche cacasenno non le starebbe male


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche cacasenno non le starebbe male


ma se è per quello pure giove mi ha detto che non ne può più di quella là.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho letto che creare zone private che richiedono un'iscrizione crea maggiore audience



Io penso che il semplice ribassamento in scannatoio sia una misura troppo blanda per le offese personali.
Perché in scannatoio tutti possono leggerle, anche i non iscritti.
Mi sembra giusto che questo tipo di cose siano chiuse in uno “sgabuzzino” dove se le va a leggere solo chi vuole.
Gli utenti vecchi non chiamano la polizia al primo “stronzo” che si prendono, non se ne vanno nemmeno a fucilate.
Ma gli utenti nuovi arrivano qui molto spesso con i nervi a fior di pelle e credo sia giusto “proteggerli” dalle offese gravi e gratuite, altrimenti non si “apre” più nessuno e diventa un forum di solo cazzeggio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io penso che il semplice ribassamento in scannatoio sia una misura troppo blanda per le offese personali.
> Perché in scannatoio tutti possono leggerle, anche i non iscritti.
> Mi sembra giusto che questo tipo di cose siano chiuse in uno “sgabuzzino” dove se le va a leggere solo chi vuole.
> Gli utenti vecchi non chiamano la polizia al primo “stronzo” che si prendono, non se ne vanno nemmeno a fucilate.
> Ma gli utenti nuovi arrivano qui molto spesso con i nervi a fior di pelle e credo sia giusto “proteggerli” dalle offese gravi e gratuite, altrimenti non si “apre” più nessuno e diventa un forum di solo cazzeggio.


Le offese se non sconfinano del personale e penale vengono solo spostate.
Non so se renderle private sarebbe un disincentivo o un incentivo.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le offese se non sconfinano del personale e penale vengono solo spostate.
> Non so se renderle private sarebbe un disincentivo o un incentivo.



Sarebbe una piccola "consolazione" per chi le riceve.


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2008)

*uff*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma se è per quello pure giove mi ha detto che non ne può più di quella là.


Non cominciamo con i pettegolezzi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (16 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche no.
> personalmente mi sono espressa anche troppe volte su quanto trovi ridicolo che un gruppo di persone "mature" almeno per un fatto anagrafico, abbia bisogno di moderatori.
> il fatto poi che addirittura non li si possa mettere in discussione ...è simpaticamente una baggianata.diciamo chenon mi pongo neanche il problema .cerco di stare nel buon senso,
> ogni tanto vado fuori dalle righe...ma non è certo il cartellino ad infastidirmi.
> ...


Incredibile, concordo con Femmina... deve essere stato il sole... 
Mi sono sempre dichiarata contraria alla moderazione... addirittura qualche tempo fa pensavo si potesse tornare al forum non moderato.

In quello che scrivi c'e' un unico errore, quello di considerare gli utenti adulti.

Se la moderazione verra' tolta l'Admin e Bruja si ritroveranno di nuovo nella posizione di dover rispondere a una marea di mp e threads con le richieste di giustizia, cancallazione etc etc... chiaramente questo e' stato convenientemente dimenticato dalla maggior parte dell'utenza che ora si lamenta della moderazione...

In definitiva per me potete fare quello che vi pare...


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Incredibile, concordo con Femmina... *deve essere stato il sole... *
> Mi sono sempre dichiarata contraria alla moderazione... addirittura qualche tempo fa pensavo si potesse tornare al forum non moderato.
> 
> In quello che scrivi c'e' un unico errore, quello di considerare gli utenti adulti.
> ...


Io invece direi che il sole ti ha fatto solo che bene!!


----------

